# Meth-psychosis stories.... you know you have one..



## BiGwIdOwNuGgEts

Just thought this would be a cool topic for discussion....
I will post mine tomorrow as I am tired and about to leave work :


----------



## liquiddelight

I once thought Afgans were at my door. That scared the shit out of me. Kept thinking they're gonna blow up my house (an apartment in Perth, Australia - what a target to choose   ).
I don't do meth that much anymore - makes me depressed for weeks. During these times I feel very sad - almost at a point of crying. I only use it for study purposes - and oh my, does it help!


----------



## Methanfelony

I have to laugh at this, as I've always wondered what causes some people to freak out while others are fine on the exact same amounts, but...

Anyway, some of my friends have never experienced problems. Others, however...

One friend thinks that someone keeps running up to his mixer and turning the knobs to fuck up his mixing (he's completely lost the ability to mix with any competence). Also, this girl "Betty", the love of his life, is always with him, talking to him, etc... No one has ever seen Betty, and especially not when we're with him and he's talking to thin air... Recently, he smashed his car into a parked car when he turned around to talk to her. I hate to say it, but he's basically gone insane, so we're trying really hard to get him to therapy or something (I'm not in the area right now, as I'm at college, so there's not much I can do).

One of my really good friends starts to think that everyone else is speaking in a "secret code" and that we're all talking shit on him. He, however, realizes that this happens only when tweaking, and thus he's trying to get over it. Personally, I think it's because he is intensely private and always conceals his true feelings, so he just starts thinking too much on meth and, well, you know...

Lastly, one of my best friends doesn't understand moderation, so he tends to get way more fucked up and for days at a time. Typically, at the tail end of a multiple day binge, he'll spend hours upon hours staring out the window, looking for cops. If we manage to trap him in a room w/out windows, he'll either "hear things" or resort to burning through multiple lighters trying to clean the pipe. One time, after being up more than a week, he and another buddy of mine stole a shotgun and a pistol from the guy's uncle. Evidently they thought they were in GTA or something. All that I can say is that I'm glad I wasn't there.
It seems to me that if I keep myself from more than one sleepless night, things pretty much tend to be just fine.


----------



## PhreeX

Lots of things...

*) Thinking the house was bugged so we would write nots to each other about illicit activities then we would take the time to say things that would exculpate us in the eyes of the law (ie "so, it's a damn good thing we no longer are involved with methamphetamine manufacture or sales") .. of course logic was GONE - if they put a bug in the house why couldnt they have just, well, seen the methlab and busted us?

*) Later spending $1400 on a 1200Mhz scanner, modding it to pickup the blocked freq's (cell phones and some other freq's) .. constantly scanning all frequencies waiting to hear our voices ... when we would hit a few of the encrypted frequencies we thought it was us, when we would talk and hear nothing on those freq's we assumed they had some technology that would space out our voices so we couldnt detect it, when the batteries went dead (after leaving it on 24/7 for days) we figgured they had somehow used a tone that would destroy our scanner.. we had the ability to hack it out in 20 minutes using a single chip from RatShack but it took over a day before we simply replaced the batteries..

*) Constantly thinking we were being followed, once driving nearly 60 miles out of the way to "lose" our tail ..
*) After my longest period with no sleep (16 days) driving down a bumpy dirt road at 4am, thinking I hit a girl on rollerblades (the road was barely driveable, skating would be out of the question) .. getting out with my gun as I figgured since if she got my tag the police would come and bust us, she would have to die.. I looked for her while the others in the car tried to talk sense into me .. after not being able to find her I figgured she had escaped and was on her way to report me, so expecting to get pulled over I threw an ounce of awesome crystal in the grass.. I went home and slept for like 2 days but didn't live that one down for months!

*) After first setting up our lab we were way to paranoid - the combo of unlimited, free meth and knowing if we did get caught we would actually go away for years made for some rough nights... we first thought there were agents in the trees around our house, one night  we were all paranoid and when you're with others that will fuel the paranoid flames, well, I don't know how it happened but the idea that we were setup to be raided in the morning came into play.. of course these things are generally not public knowledge, and any sober person would think of this... but not us.. of course being the sane people we are we had to 'confirm' this - again, someone came up with the idea that all these DEA agents from all over the country had come to our town and were staying at the Holiday Inn .. we took a drive by and didnt see any law enforcement type cars - so we assumed they were using siezed cars and identified a bunch we thought were likely targets - some vans for hauling away our stuff, some sports cars for chasing, and a utility van ideal for hauling us away (no windows or anything) .. so we report back to the house tyo report our awaiting doom.. the idea is hatched that the best thing we can do is get away .. we end up going to Orlando (about an hour away from us) and spending a few days in a hotel - but since they would have obviously suspected us to stay at a shitty hotel he went to a $470/night 3-bedroom condo type place ... basically had a huge party spending a few thousand bucks over the course of about 4 nights..

*) Painting the house at night under floodlights... don't ask!

*FUN WITH FIREARMS*

Like all good speedfreaks we invested a fair amount of money in guns.. I personally had two handguns (a 9mm Glock 17 and a small .38 revolver) along with a 20 gauge semi-automatic shotgun, between the 4 people living in the house we had some real stopping power, one of the guys was able to get a fully automatic AR-15 .. anyway, throw in all the IV meth you can pump into your arms and stay awake for a week - wackiness will ensue ..

*) The most lethal - there are currently 3 people living in our lab, one is away out of state and the other has made a cash run that will take him at least 2 hours.. so it's just me and a friend, well, we here the door open but the "entry phrase" isn't announced.. see, this was our system, when you left to go somewhere you would say some random phrase, when you returned home you had to say the same phrase if all was cool, if there were problems (ie the DEA got you and forced you to go back home to bust your fellow cooks) you would announce some other phrase .. well, the door opens and nothing is said.. to make a long story short - a 20 gauge shot is fired through the bedroom door, luckily it missed the intruder - the girlfriend of the roomate that failed to cancel his plans with her when he had to make the unexpected cash run.. needless to say, after she finished crying she left to never return, they later broke up .. I wonder why?

*) Somehow we decided that we were being watched by agents, but this was common, the thing is, this time they were around the house, one in the tree outside the front door.. so when making a dash to the car I took several 9mm shots into the tree while my other housemate took a few shots into the bushes .. killed them fuckers!

Thats about it.. there are lots of other examples of our insanity but those are the most meorable..


----------



## Madhatter4

hahahahahaha I cant believe the shit you guys posted!!!!  I was not aware that tweakers get as crazy if not more crazy than heavy hallucinogen users....anyway great stories guys


----------



## Homeboy

damn madhatter... you have no idea. phychedelics are nothing compared to the sheer reality and terror that is true meth hallucination after day 4-5+ of a hard binge.
anyways... phreex, i was always curious. were you living in like a neighborhood? didn't you ever get cops to the house when you were fucking unloading guns? I mean... neighbors report shit like that.


----------



## Methanfelony

After reading Phreex's post, I realized I forgot a few things:

*)After leaving my spun-to-fuck friend alone in his dorm, he decided that there were bugs in every room. Then, he decided that his cell phone was tapped and that his dorm was about to get raided, so he went through his entire cell phone, deleting every phone number in the memory and then hid the battery. Once that was done, he started watching tv, until he realized that Carson Daly was telling the cops in some sort of secret code where he was and what he'd been doing. This, of course, was going on while each music video was singing another "secret message" to him.

*)One friend left his sack with another while he went on a trip. The guy, being a tweaker in the truest sense of the word, did the majority of the shit and then had the gall to replace it with salt. When my friend returned, he TOOK A LINE of it with him in order to try to prove that he hadn't touched it.

*)After mending a broken pipe with electrical tape, all of a sudden smelling a horrible odor and looking back to see the tape on fire while a friend tried to get "one more" resin hit off the stem, and despite all of this, still having to pry the pipe out of his hands.

*)Turning a ten minute drive into a thirty minute one by driving entirely on residential streets to avoid getting pulled over.

*)During a long binge, friend locks himself in room for about four days, has never been the same since...

I guess that's all for now. I know my tales pale in comparison to what Phreex has experienced, but I'm still something of a neophyte, so give me time...


----------



## PhreeX

Actually the police only came out to our house once - and that was in the early days when we would buy an ounce and sling grame.. basically our use was under control, and while we had the most clean house on the block, we were not so paranoid we couldn't handle a visit from the police - they had stopped in because we had so many cars parked as we were having a huge afterparty for the local club (Outer Limits in Cocoa, Florida - the best damn club this world will ever have known!) .. they were cool, it was obvious we were having a "rave party" and the kid that answered the door was rolling face... they didn't care, they just wanted a few cars moved.. 

We had no neighbors behind us, only a massive forrest that went on for a few miles .. we had a large street to our right and infront of the house, so the neighbors on that side never got to really see how wacked out we were... the only people that would have presented a problem were the people to our left, but they were cool with the occasional gun shot as they thought it was fireworks... they had a couple 10'ish year old boys, and those kids fucking worshipped us because we had built this massive paintball field in the woods behind our houses, so we would play with them and of course we would never actually shoot them (a paintball at a 10 y/o would do some damage) but rather let them come fire at trees with our guns .. we moved in around the 4th of July and ended up blowing up about $500 worth of fireworks - some shit was a lot louder then a 9mm gunshot .. we were really cool people to have as neighbors, and because out of the insane paranoid came some GOOD practices, we NEVEr had any traffic except for a party now and then.. once we started cooking we flat out NEVER had anyone over, and our music could NEVER be heard outside the house ..

So we were fucking lucky as hell, I guess I would consider myself to be the most lucky, because when I would make runs and have a few ounces of meth in the car, I would be armed and because I had such a fear of going to jail, I would have shot at any cop that tried to search the car or anything - of course incidents like that guys girlfriend... shit, what would have happened if I had ended up shooting her? The shotgun went through the hollow bedroom door like wet newspaper, the cement wall was what stopped the shot - if she had been in the path she could have been killed, and I'm sure if she was badly hurt we would have freaked and done something like killed her then burned her body ... or what if I actually was driving and either hit someone or got in a car accient? At that time I didn't think twice about reaching under the seat and grabbing my gun, ready to kill the witnesses and proceed on my way .. now that I look back on it I am  amazed that no one WAS killed .. our methlab was safe but it was ran by some total idiots, myself among the most foolish for constantly staying awake for days on end, doning meth constantly and shooting at anything that moved ...

So kids, if you have a friend thats a tweaker and he has a gun, replace the bullets with blanks! It could save _YOUR_ life!


----------



## John_Paragon

Haha, oh man. I need to hear more of these stories, preferably from PhreeX. Keep em' coming.


----------



## lil_foxy_one

I think meth is the saddest drug out there.  One of my pretty good friends was on the shit all weekend and since he didn't sleep much he got careless and left his fireplace burning before he left for work.  Well, he came home later that day and there was no more house left - even the cat, dog, bird, and fishes died.  How sad!! 
But there was this one time that I stopped by this guys house to buy some weed and he was looking out his window telling me about the deer looking man in his woods.  He was way tweaked telling me that this guy was fuckin with him and he had a deer skin and horns on.  It was probably the funniest thing I have ever seen, he even made me look through binoculars asking me if I saw it before I left. 
But on the real, I have seen entire families torn apart because of the dependency of their drug use.  And from the post I have been reading I can tell that this popularity in meth is definetly on the rise.  Becareful and remember that this is probably a fade and don't get too carried away with it all.  I would hate for more families and friends to be lost.


----------



## BiGwIdOwNuGgEts

Well, my first story has to be about one of the two dancers I moved in with after graduating high school.
Our use started out miniscule and controlled.We would buy a few ounces and selling balls and such until I learned how to cook. That is when our use went out of control. One of the girls was convinced that everyone in the jamband and party scene that we knew were part of some underground cult. A certain biker who we associated with who's birthday happend to be 6/6/66 was supposedly the ring leader (satan) or so she thought. She was convinced that he wanted to impregnate her with the anti-christ and that she had magically powers of telepathy and started telling me about her past lifes...Well i saw her a few weeks ago and she was wearing all these power crystals to "protect her" had moved back in with her mom and been there since she moved out of living with her friend and I. She asked me if I had seen any of the old crowd. I said yes.. then she reminded me that you know they are after me.. Please dont' tell them you have seen me... 
ANother story... has to do with fun with guns... After being up for at least a solid 6 months with power naps here and there.. We decided the phone was tapped because we occasionally heard static on the line. We got the phone disconnected and proceeded to methodicallly take every phone jack apart and check for bugs. I could swear that the DEA had planted a parabolic mic tap in the cieling that they would drop through the vents and record us... I ended up filling the cieling up with my silenced 22 cal ruger when I thought i heard them up there.
I have a few more but, have to get back to work. I will type some more later.


----------



## starlightgemini

> Originally posted by Homeboy:
> *phychedelics are nothing compared to the sheer reality and terror that is true meth hallucination after day 4-5+ of a hard binge*


couldn't have said it better myself. i try and explain that to my friends when i mention hallucinations along with my meth binges but they just DON'T get it. they're like "you dont hallucinate on meth". and i'm like...when you do it 3+ days straight and don't sleep...oh...the paranoia makes you absolutely nuts.
i have a couple CRAZY stories of meth psychosis. i'll share them later when i have more time to post. on 2 of these occassions i LITERALLY thought i had gone insane (permanently) from meth (in never should have watched requiem for a dream...) and one of my psychotic episodes ended in me lying in bed with my eyes closed crying and praying to god (which i've never done b4) that i would be ok
but yeah...stories will be posted later--i gotta go to work    
~*~kristen~*~


----------



## AYANNA aka BEATIFUL

O.K. so those are some crazy stories I personally have only freaked out once and it was a whopper..Here goes..

I had been up for about 3 days partying and such on the 4th day I found myself at home with my bf it was  like 2:00am and I was s till ready to tweak..He annoced he wanted to go to bed and try to sleep(with a little help from codein) anyway I opted to stay up and listen to talk radio..because in those days thats what i would listen to instead of music...Anywho I go into the kitchen to make some coffe and for some reason I happen to look out the window and up at the stars in the sky..BIG MISTAKE..It seems that Venus was really bright that night(of course i did not know this at the time)

So Iam at the window for like an hour and I have convinced myself that the star is a spaceship moving closer and closer to earth in fact they were moving closer and closer to Santa Clara (where I was) I started to lose my shit completly so i go into the romm wake up my bf tell him we have to go and like right now because the fucking martians are on there way and will arrive in like 5 hours(I knew this from tracking them 4 1 hour) hes like what the fuck??You need to go to sleep and I'm like hell no I need to get out of this city as far away as possible...I start to pack in a mad frenzy throwing all that I loved into a suitcase(Pictures money letters and of course my dope) hes looking at me like what the hell and then he says the most awful think t me he says.."If they are coming theres no where you can hide they will be able to find you no matter what"..Well ok new panic hes totally correct iam like of course they will find me they must be stopped before all of the earth is distroyed..

So back to the living room and I notice talk radio is still on heres my chance to warn the world and get someone to do something about this so I call KGO radio and I tell the guy who answers that the martians are coming and he must warn the listners... hes like what??

Again I tell him my location and whats taking place so hes like um maybe Venus is just really bright tonight thats what your seeing..and I'm like no way because they are moving closer and at this rate we have like only 4 hours left if not less..So ofcourse he hangs up on me..I then turn to the phone book and try to look for, who else? NASA"S phone number because hey they deal with this shit for our country right..well no number listed and then I remeber oh yeah my mom works on a goverment base in Alameda so I call the number I usually call my mom on at work and get this operator I try to convince her too and no dice...

Back to the room I annoce to my bf were all going to die because no one is taking me seriously..Hes like ok what ever (this guy was no help maybe thats way were not together now) anyway I take out my phone book to get ready to call my loved ones and tell them good-by..Well at this point my bf had had ennough and pulls the phone out the walland he tells me iam fucking crazy and to calm the fuck down..I leave the house determed to tell someone ...

Only proplem was no one was on the streets at this hour and I had no money to call my loved ones on the pay phone and tell them goodby..I go into 7 &11 and try to tell the clerk there whats going down because hes the only someone around this time of night ..well of course he threatens to call the cops and I'm like out of there because who wants to be in jail when the martians attack..no room for excape in a jail....

So after walking around for like 3hours(the whole time praying to God and hoping I had told my mom I loved her last time we talked) the sun starts to come up and I notice that well there no longer was the saucer in the sky..(go figure)
I make my way back to my apartment and get in bed with my bf..hes like are you ready to calm the fuck down and forces me to take like 3 codeins....

I finally get to sleep crying the whole time just from the mentall stress of trying to save the world.......

Looking back on that shit now I was like completly gone but theres no way you could have convinced me of that when it was happening!!!

Sorry about the lengh of this but the whole storied had to be told there was no condinsing that shit...
Peace Love
[ 17 April 2002: Message edited by: AYANNA aka BEATIFUL ]


----------



## Dr.groveller

> Originally posted by AYANNA aka BEATIFUL:
> *So back to the living room and I notice talk radio is still on heres my chance to warn the world and get someone to do something about this so I call KGO radio and I tell the guy who answers that the martians are coming and he must warn the listners... hes like what??
> [ 17 April 2002: Message edited by: AYANNA aka BEATIFUL ]*


Art Bell would have TOTALLY let you on the show...
Definitely call him next time.
doc


----------



## AYANNA aka BEATIFUL

^^^Doc I think your right he probaly would have....


----------



## PhreeX

This is definitl a thread for the archives.. keep 'em comming!


----------



## Aftermath

i love it, these are high-quality stories.
i have a friend who chased 5 imaginary people out of his house with a bat.


----------



## dr seuss

after a 5 day party a friend was a lil bit paranoid... we stopped at some lights and he let out this really short, sharp scream, took off his shoes and threw them at the windscreen so hard that it cracked in two places... with a look of sheer terror in his eyes he literally threw the door open and fucked off, running and screaming through the traffic. he was about 4hrs drive from where he lived... no-one saw him for 3 weeks.
after that he was never the same.


----------



## En_warp

OK here goes.
This all happened after about a five day binge of shooting meth. i was at my mates house just chilling with music, we had both been partying non-stop, with many drugs involved. 
Anyway, while i was sitting on the sofa i started to think about the clothes i was wearing, all of a sudden i thought that there was a bug attacthed to my clothes and other things that the police may have put on. Then i started to think my mate was a cop. So i got up took all my clothes off and started to yell at at my mate for trying to arrest me. i ran out of the house, into the busy inner city street, completly naked, i noticed how everybody was staring at me which made me more paranoid. i ran down the street pushing through everybody while completly naked. i managed somehow to find my self into a shopping centre, i ran into a bed shop and hid under a bed. i still don't know how anybody saw me. Anyway i was lying under the bed naked for four hours, scared shitless that everybody was after me. when i finally clicked out of it i rolled out under the bed, not knowing there was a customer there. They both saw me and screamed, i took a sheet off the bed and ran out, all the way back to my house (three hour walk)where i stayed for the next two weeks.
The shit ya do on meth lololololol


----------



## Binx

> Originally posted by Methanfelony
> One of my really good friends starts to think that everyone else is speaking in a "secret code" and that we're all talking shit on him.


Thats what happens to me, it's no way near as fun-filled as incidents involving guns. No one can talk to me because anything they say gets reinterpreted in my head and I don't hear what they're really saying.
[ 08 May 2002: Message edited by: Binx ]


----------



## angel_girl8

i feel so much better after reading this, i thought i was losing the plot but its just the meth


----------



## Madhatter4

En_warp how could you have been in a shopping center NAKED and not get arrested??? and knowone noticed a naked person running around a bedding store???  Man, I guess the cops are pretty liberal in Australia...Anyway that story was pretty damb funny....next time you do alot of meth combine it with a good amount of acid and then go hang out in a crowded public place...  
[ 17 April 2002: Message edited by: Madhatter4 ]


----------



## liquiddelight

En_Warp: That's some funny shit. Because of your story, now I'll be affraid walking in to a Bed Plus store


----------



## PhreeX

This one didn't make it in the first post because we were on LSD at the time, however, the true paranoia came as before the LSD trip I had been up for about 4 days without so much as a nap (on some good meth, maybe 2-3g per day [snorted] .. anyway, my girlfriend had come back from her holiday at her parents house, her last words to me were "stop doing meth NOW" .. so she gets back, we have sex (this was important as it was my second time ever having sex..) about midnight we drop 2 hits of a generic 'white fluff' .. so come 5am'ish we decide to go shrooming .. we get to the field and start hunting... I decide I'm going to be a smart ass and suddenly grab her and start running.. "a bull is comming, run, the bull is going to get us" .. she freaks and we are both running .. about 10 seconds later she asks "is the bull still chasing us?" .. I suddenly freak out forgetting that it was a lie, I then start running harder thinking a bull is actually chasing us, she then tripped and fell as for some wack reason she was wearing this fancy white dress, not fancy like expensive, she got it from the salvation army, but it was like a dress-up thing, this big frilly white dress .. horrible for shrooming, it got really dirty .. oh, the point, she fell and yelled for me to stop and I kept going, leaving my poor girlfriend to fight that horrible bull herself...


----------



## AbraMontague

Sounds like many of the things you listed aren't really psychosis, just the natural side effects of speed (paranoia, comedowns, depression during the comedown).
As for #1, you should never use stims to study for an exam if aren't going to have any to take right before the exam. It's called state dependent learning.


----------



## Aftermath

Im sorry Phree-x but that is the funnyist thing on Bluelight i have ever read.


----------



## ChattownLaLa

Im  28 and I thought my MOTHER was snooping around my house for strands of hair to collect to send off for a drug test to prove I was on something, that was after 6 days up.
That same week, my boyfriend and his friend thought that a mutual friend of theirs was plotting to rob them (neither of them have anything worth stealing). They organized an "intervention" at the local club in an effort to thwart his efforts. Good thing they slept before they lost a friendship over it.


----------



## missjane

i was working as a delivery chick and had been sent on a country run. miles away from my base and i could hear them calling me on the two way radio i kept answering them but they couldnt hear me so i stopped at a phone box and rang to ask what the hell they wanted. the boss said thats weird bcos the two way only had a range of about a third of the distance that i was away from the base.....oops8(  i managed to pass it off as i musta heard some other company on the same frequency?? all became clear when i got back to work and got into my own car to drive home when i could still hear them calling me on the two way? which by the way i dont have a two way in my own car


----------



## Mick

I got two storys

1.) After a week long binge on speed in the middle of no where with two friends (there were 3 people camping with us who hadn't done any meth) I remeber hearing a rustle in the bush, which at the time I was convinced was a cop who had followed me from the city to bust me for doing meth (why me and why wait a week to arrest my don't make sense now..but hey thats tweaker logic)... So I figured I could kill him, burn the body and I wouldn't get arrested. So I charge into the bushs with a knife hacking at everything I could see until a friend finally grabbed me and basically knocked me out, but when I woke up I was fine thank god.

2.)another story I got however not as long..was going into my friends room one night to get her pipe so we could smoke some speed and being competly convinced everything in the room was bugged with microphones and video cameras..eventually I put on a face mask and burned me cloths right afterwards as to not be identified by the videos.


----------



## mi$$ $hameful

i remember we ran out of foil so we used a light bulb and smoked it all up at about 3 am. at 10 am hes still lighting it.(note there is absolutely nothing in it) so when he leaves to go home he steps outside and sits in our driveway a block from the police station and on a very busy street, and persistantly lights it saying " ITS NOT ALL GONE, YOU CANT WASTE IT" as ppl in their cars drive by. stupid


----------



## namnam

[quote from PhreeX]
 we get to the field and start hunting... I decide I'm going to be a smart ass and suddenly grab her and start running.. "a bull is comming, run, the bull is going to get us" .. she freaks and we are both running .. about 10 seconds later she asks "is the bull still chasing us?" .. I suddenly freak out forgetting that it was a lie, I then start running harder thinking a bull is actually chasing us, 
[end quote]

ohh man, that is just top funny! i had to go outside and laugh (am at work)...


----------



## Mokenwee

Meth / Glass / Ice ...... 
First time: over 70 hour's! What the hell happend! The time just went racing by! 
I tried glass for the first time last wensday night! I just wanted to smoke a bowl of it, maybe do a line or two and see what it was all about! I have alot of tweaker friends and I was curious on what was up! 
To make along story short, it's 12:30 pm sunday and I just woke up from my comedown. After speeding around like a race car on 3 grams of glass for the past four days, I thought I would have gotton a little more sleep then 7 hours. But soon as I woke up I knew it was over. 
All as I wanted to do was try it and next thing I notice I freggin tweaked out 4 days stright! The problem was that the person that let me try it was a friend of mine and had more then enough to go around! If I would have paid for this buzz I would be in the pawn shop selling all my crap now!
What happend on my 4 Days of tweaking!!!
3am Wens - Thurs 5pm: 14 hours of playstation,smoking ciggys,and doing jack but chillin! Took shower, went to work at 5. 
Thurs 5pm - 8pm Thurs: Work sucks. (I drive a tow truck) Thought I could handel it but went home sick! Got home took another shower and went to a house party! Party was dope, all DnB, And lot's n lot's of T-w-e-e-e-e-e-e-K!!!!
10pm Thurs - 5 am Friday: After smoking and snorting glass all night I am ready to go home and call it a night! A friend is like well everybodys going back to **** house! Im like well ok, just for a bit! ROFL ya right go home in a bit!!! 
5am Friday - 10pm Friday: Turned into a day house party! About 6 hours of PS2, spun a 2 hour set, Hackey sak outside in the street and took another shower and went to work! T-w--e-e-e-e-K!!!
10pm Friday - 3am Saturday: Work was ok, I impounded 17 cars in 5 hours witch is like crazy!! Damn tweaker!
3am Saturday - 9 am Saturday: Went to a party, Got shut down, Went to the afterhours etc..etc..etc..! Oh ya for some crazy reason their was more freeking T-w-e-e-e-e-K at this place then I have ever seen! What is it Shard season?
9am Saturday - 8pm Saturday: Just when I thought it was over, my 2 friends that I met up with at the party lost their car key's. So I said, lets go to my house, I realy realy need to take a shower and I'll take you an hour and a half away to your house! Got to their house and littlery get stuck!! Finaly decided after laying around stuck for hours that I really needed to get home, I tweak out the way home!
8pm Saturday - 4am Sunday: Finaly Im fuckin home!! Never so god damn glad to be home in all me life. Took a shower, got ready to pass the fuck out, my boss calls me at home. We get into a fight on the phone over some dumb shit. (nothing to do with any of this) So now I drive 20 mins to work, clean my shit out of my truck on my day off and quit that job after 3 years of working there! Went home tweak is finaly just about gone and I smoke a J, cram in a 1/2 sandwich,eat some advil and pass out!
Cracked out Sunday I wake up, take a shower and rethink what excatly happend!
71 hours total tweak time!
About 80 hours without sleep!
**The Comedown**....
I am very unhappy with my self right now. I never want to see that shit again. I never would have guessed that I would get hooked so fast! 4 days flew by in no time! I woke up with the worst headache,I can barley talk because my throte feal's like it's swolen and dried up! My whole body feal's like its broke, my lips are so chapped they crack. I noticed that they have swolen up a bit while I got my rest. And on top of it I have been sitting here all morning with a blank mind. Its like I broke it, its just not working! I catch my self zoning out about every 5 mins! You couldnt even imagin how much nasty stuff I have been coughing up from all the tweak/ciggs/weed I smoked! You thougt weed gives you a hell of a cotton mouth!! Shit this sucks! Another thing it's been 4 days since the last time I ate food! I couldnt eat anything! I tryed to forse down a Jr.Bacon cheeseburger but after chewing the first bite I knew their was no way in hell I was going to eat! The thought of any kind of food just makes me gag!! Bad stuff! But while under the influance, no sign of any kind of side affect!
I have had many cracked out sunday comedowns, but this one takes the cake! This is one of the most powerfull drugs I have ever messed with. It can totally take control of you and make you do what the drug wants to do! But while your on it you just cant keep your hand out of the baggy! 
My addvice from my first time experanice:_ Leave this shit for the devil, Dont fuck with it!! If you want to try it get at most a 1/4 gram and go somewhere where you cant get ahold of any more! This is a drug that will take control of you and dry you up into a cracked out prune in no time! If I would have paid for this, my shit would be broke! I dunno if you have good control and could handle only doing a little bit, one or two pipes or a line or two, it wouldnt be all that bad! But it would turn into an addiction! Im actualy glad that my first time tryin it turned out like this because over what happend, I just never want to do it again! All as I wanted to do is smoke a bowl of it! Well I finished out doing over 3 grams of glass! I am one cracked out mother fucker right now and I will never touch this crap again and I hope you stay away from it too!! 
Total funds spent on this trip: About 80 bucks! Without frendly discounts and hookups This would have been about a $350 dolla vacation! I couldnt see why anybody whould ever want to spend that much for this high! 
Most of my friends are chewing my ass out online right now, Some of them are like Damn thats one hell of a first time,why so much? But their all calling me a fuckin crack head!!! The bad thing is that I feal like I am one. 
This is something I will never do again! It was a fun 4 days but this stuff is way to harsh on your body! So think about what happend to me if you ever want to try meth/glass/ice! I had plenty of chances to stop and sober up but it just wasnt happining!
Peace,
Moken
P.S. This shit made me feal grose as hell! Problems sweeting and B.O. For some reason I had to take a shower about every 6 hours to feal clean! So make shure you pack some Zest and your toothbrush on this trip._


----------



## Dr. Beat

*Reply to Mokenwee*

Why assume that because you are easily addicted to 'meth' that everybody else will be as easily addicted to meth? Everybody is different and has different addictions, and different levels of addiction. I buy 1g of uncut meth and it lasts me a year, as I only have 1 point (1/10 gram) every 6 or so weeks (at a rave), and I have no problem holding it. I have been doing this for many years and never had a problem.

Maybe you should go to a drug counsellor and figure out why you binged so hard the first time, and maybe you will change psychologically and can take drugs in moderation in the future.

I personally love speed, and feel higher and happier and more alive than any other drug, but I know there is a big difference between drug use and drug abuse, so I am very careful with the amount I take.

Take care.


----------



## Scherzo

I had a major freakout recently. Off my head in my bedroom alone, i thought the guy i was seeing was fucking my housemate.I could hear the TV and though "holy shit, they're listening to that and fucking on my lounge room floor!

Stuck in a loop i couldn't decide whether to go out and confront them or try not to listen to the TV i KNEW they were fucking in front of!

Eventually i ran out of my room to find her passed out on the couch and him smoking billies on the front porch. He just looked at me hyperventilating in the door way and said "look at that", and pointed at a car parked illegally with its lights left on.

I looked at the car and freaked thinking it was my ex watching the house and about to strangle me because i was sleeping with someone else. By then i had decided that the only way to be 'safe' was to hide underneath my boy's Torana (regardless of whether or not i would fit).

THEN my neighbour came home playing ultra loud music in his car and had to be physically restrained because i was going to bash the shit out of him for making my house a 'target' (a target for what, i don't know)

Eventually i extracted myself from the paranoia loop which i was perceiving as a mustard, baby poo yellow, Datsun colour and went about my day.


----------



## GrOwThSpUrT

seems that meth brings out some damn nasty paranoia in some ppl, while others can do 1 line and not do it for months/years. I never ever do meth recreationally, I sometimes use it to go out to parties when other ppl try to find the most MDMA containing pills, I take the ones with meth(yes, meth, orally, I know it feels better when snorted/smoked/injected but it`s also a lot tougher on your body). It makes me feel talkative(not blabbering nonsense like the e-tards), makes me want to dance, feel great and it does not make me feel StOoPiD the next morning. I never get any paranoid feelings with meth( I get the major freakouts when I`m on shroomz for some strange reason) nor do I feel addicted to it. To me it`s something you should do in small amounts, with more than enough time in between, I`ve seen it fuck up a lot of good friends, once they go through the "big change"(u know what I`m talking about right?) they never really go back to their usual selves. I`m so glad I don`t have that addictive personality.


----------



## prettyuglymilk

the last time i did meth, about three months ago, i had the worst psychotic episode of my life. it's rather, er, stupid of me to do meth at all, as i already have paranoid schizophrenia, but it's the only thing other than coke that makes life feel okay. at least for a while. i was up a couple of days with my boyfriend doing line after line....i forget how many days....just days....talking non-stop, staring at mirrors as always, whatnot...then i started to lose it, lecturing my bf for about three hours outside (and i never go outside fucked up, i'm too paranoid) about why he is evil for not being vegan, bringing up all these facts i wasn't aware i knew of, but later looked up and realised i actually did know what i was talking about....then for some reason he was talking about politics, and i hate political discussions, so i lectured him, ranted, raved, for another like 4 hours or something  outside yelling and screaming about how nothing will ever ever get solved through any political maneuver, no matter how benign, since the problems of the world are inherent within the political system and it must be abolished before any change could be made...i don't know. i forget most of what i said or what the fuck my points were and everything else....all i remember was getting very deep into economics and political history and whatnot, and i actually quoted things correctly that i am not conscious of ever having read. at a point my bf decided i was being much too argumentative and a bitch, so he went inside...i blacked out and when i came to i was in my apartment. he was sitting on a chair with his eyes open staring straight ahead deadly, and the room was acutely altered, a distinctly different place than what i think of as reality, and he just radiated a sense of deadness. i kept screaming at him to listen to me to wake up to acknowledge me, and he was dead. then i blacked out again and was in the kitchen and he was standing next to me and we were talking, arguing. he went into the other room and i sobbed holding the oven, wracking horrible crying...so he came back and asked me what was the matter and i just stared at him with a horrified look, because i couldnt' tell if he was real or not, because the him that was sitting in the chair was dead and unreal, and i thought he was gone forever, dead and non-existant...i made him convince me for hours he was real. it doesn't sound like much. but it was horrible. i've had hallucinations and psychotic episodes in my life before that were completely not drug-related, but this was terrifying. probably a good reason why i should never do meth or any other drug that's a no-no for the mentally ill.....but i am stupid and don't really give much of a damn for life anymore. i'm doing meth tonight. it's been so long. it's such a dumb idea.


----------



## dfi

AbraMontague, the hallucinations caused by meth are in fact the start of psycosis, if you trip out you are beginning to get to the stage but not there yet.

anyway, i have two psycosis stories up my sleave.

my first one happened last year when i was first getting into the rave scene. Me and a friend were sitting in an inner melbourne carpark after leaving the club for a while to have a burn, it was about 7 am in the morning and we were parked facing a fence which backed onto a laneway. we didn't know at the time but cops routinely drove through this lane as a shortcut to the street. throughoyut the night i'd consumed a fair bit of GHB and was fairly messy . anyway we'd been smoking for an hour and i had just finished having a smoke and as i put the pipe down a police car drove straight past the front of our car (paying absolutely no attention to us) after already being awake for five days and very fucked up i freaked. i got out of the car and ran to the other side of the city. i had my phat pants pulled up around my nipples with a look of terror on my face. i was running past hundreds of people just getting into the city screaming "help, they're gonna get me!!!". i'm actually suprised i didn't get arrested now i think about it. my mate found me 5 hours later sitting in a garden in richmond or something.

my second story happened this year at my friends beach house in sorrento.
i had been awake for 3 days smoking meth non stop the whole time, three mates had been too. at about 4 am a friend said he heard something knocking. i went and looked out they window and turned the outside light on. i fucken lost it andthought there was someguy walking accross the back yard staring at me. my friends said no one was there and to calm down. i told them he had jumped the fence an d we had to stop him getting away before he came back for us (i have no idea y this imaginary person would) but my friend is a hunting man and has 4 shotguns and semi automatic rifles in a floor safe under his bed. i knew the code so i went and got one, lucky it wasnt loaded! and ran out they back door and into the bush then the beach. my friends chased me for an hour and finally got me back.
they ended up hoilding me down till i calmed down.
then a few hours later we started smoking again
hahaha
DfI - crackpipes ar evil -


----------



## edarrin

This post brings back some memories for me. Most of my meth usage occurred in the 70's. My experience is it will happen to all if they remain on it long enough. I knew more than a few people who had the blinds permanently closed, unplugged the phone and slept with knives under their pillows . One guy (cook) in Roshdale never came out of his room. His girlfriend answer the door and if you knew what to say she would let you in. She was a spectical herself. Ever heard the song TB Blues by Van Morison? I think it must be about her. Anyway you would give her the money and she would delivery the goods. Great stuff but what a weird place. I have barracaded myself into a basement apartment before as well. Lucky for me though it hasn't been long lasting-the really weird behaviour. I'm sure everyones walked down the street with the knowledge that everyone knows your high. Once you learn to recognize  that you are having strange unfounded thoughts its time for some v's and bed. I seem to have about a 3 day period then I sort of stop getting high and just get weird. That is my cutoff point. I think it has a lot to do with burnout neurotransmitters.


----------



## disko biskit

wow.hereis a few 2 make ya think twice.2 friends in hospital in 4 weeks is enough 4 me to think hey !maybe im not invincible! 1st was on way home from hellraiser....great nite.except friend starts paniking/shallow breathing 3 ppl in car holding her still whilst kicking biting etc trying to find hospital was'nt fun(mind you due to memories of past "bad trip"contributed.next good friend on bender collapsed.usually outgoing and funny guy reduced to equivalent of someone with down syndrome.and i have to say our crew(2 above included)have had countless times "on it" and it is hard to say it was due to inexperience! more an example how it is easy 4 things to go wrong.and even tho thru the years ive felt bulletproof,i now know i could just be lucky.is that a fair assessment?


----------



## inimical

seizures..


----------



## Blowmonkey

this is one of the funniest threads i've ever read !! so fucking hilarious !! :D  :D


----------



## wrathful

this was one of the funniest things i have ever read on the internet. also it makes me frustrated because i can only acquire adderall (which is child's play compared to meth, though my friends and i are pretty damn heavy adderall users -- like, our stories are almost as zany as these).

in conclusion: you people have the best stories ever.

also fedex me some meth, kthx. 

bob smith
123 main street
sometown, somestate 12345


----------



## Winding Vines

My friend starts getting the twitches which made K think that THE ALIEN probes were taking M over... M starts to freak out and wonder why they are attacking her. K runs in the corner scratching at the wall with a spoon mumbleing about how she is "in prison again .. again .. again" *scratch scratch*.. I sit there and think that M jumped over a chair and started patting me all over my body and meowing and yelling at her to stop it when M is sitting on the bed across the room from me ... no chair even in front of me. M starts feeling her head like she is in a shower commercial and K sits next to me drinking milk with that damn spoon. 

We all calm down for a bit, smoke a bowl and decide to walk to Turkey Hill, a mini market / gas station thing. 
All of us holding hands and "watching out for the spys" and we had this idea that we shouldnt bring our purses in  Turkey hill because the people will want to take them and search us for drugs and secret files... ??? So as we are walking up i say "SO where are we going to get rid of the evidence!" M:"I dont know you guys they are going to take us over if they find anything on us" (we of course didnt have anything but makeup and ciggarettes on us) me: "FUCK THERE is a bush lets hide them in there" 

We all run to hide them, we walk into the store, and are trying to hide our cracked out faces of malnutrition and lacking of an  insane amount of sleep.. M goes to a cop that is just so happening to be buying some coffee there.. M" WHATS WRONG SIR, is there anything wrong??!?!?" Cop: "Uh no everything is fine." I of course grab M and drag her over to the soda freezer, grab 3 drinks pay and proceed to grab our purses and to back to her room and have dellusions of what is really going on in the movie alice in wonderland.. than we drank a whole bunch of beers in the cooler down stairs and end up passing out


----------



## mariacallas

oh my god HAHHAHHAHAHHAHAA i was laughing alone for maybe five minutes reading the posts..i know  i know its not supposed to be funny but in a weird way meth psychosis/paranoia is actually a delirious trip and among our group, we actually acknowledge that we are ALL insane to varying degrees. And back here where i live, 95% of addicts admitted to rehab are hoooked on ICE. nothing else. maybe gambling, but thats it. no junk. no downers. just that...so anyway, the stuff that happened (mostly funny)to me and my friends:

The worst thing that happend to me (and im a pretty sane person even after five days of tweaking, all my friends can attest to that! they all usually fuck up , start crying or fighting or using me as a sounding board and ive never broken down, come close though heheheh.) So imagine the day i lost my CAR inside the malls five floor ramp parking area. i had just gone shopping for a class reunion that night, stuffed all my bags into the car, left the parking card inside and went to have coffee with  my gaybestfriend. When we come back...the car is gone. im sweating, i actually harass two guys who had just come up the stairs if they saw who got my car. i alert the POLICE!! hahah!!@ and u know what? the car was in the upper floor the whole time. i was in the frikkin 2nd floor when i parked at 3rd. Thats a MAJOR big deal and this happened 3 years ago. after that, i never took anybodys paranoid situation lightly again (no matter how stupid haha)

We have a girlfriend who starts invoking Gideon or god knows who, and sets up this white chalkboard and starts drawing charts after weve smoked for about two hours. We sit there, speedballing or whatever enjoying our hit, and she rattles on about saving the world and she really MEANS IT LIKE ITS THE ONLY THING IN THE WORLD SHE CAN EVER EVER DO...and to think she regularly gives her immediate FAMILY a hard time(been to rehab twice) haha and that Gideon thing...she also wants us to videotape her each time she does her "report."

A neighbor of mine who had just recently done speed (as opposed to us, who hae been on and off for several, some for twenty !) at a birthday party around last year just went cuckoo this year. he was the only guy from that age group (30s) who i saw go nuts on such a short time. He would go to my house to my house five times a night to discuss our trips and his nice feelings (once is enough jesus...) ..he would deliberately INVITE himself into a closed room session in another neighbors house...as in no shame whatsoever (all our cels were closed and he would just let himself in huge smile and never get the point) and then the last straw was when he lost his job as marketing manager of a big company. To top it all, i tried to help him. he would tell me, in all sincerity with tears that he would quit EVERY other day. im not kidding . and i would believe him...tilll it got absurd. then he would call all of us friends (regardless of where we were or not) and then when we answer, hed say SHHHHH!!!! dont talk! were being traced...go home...he got into rehab and after it was over went straight to my house "for a smoke"...

A girlfriend of mind and her beau were going to the park in our village to score from her source, so we park by the swings...and she goes out and ENTERS the wrong car....its some japanese guy, and they even do small talk before she gets out...

i have  couple girlfriends after getting whacked out who start rolling like a ball, taking their shirts and/or their socks /shoes off and mewing some "crooooo-crooooo" sound its become a joke already

we were all in a hotel room once and a guy friend had bought 3 call girls back to the room to party with, and another guy friend has his colt pistol loaded in the safe of the hotel and one of the girls accidentally just fires the thing and starts going CRAZY as in HYSTERICAL and the bullet actuallly almost hit ME and she was the one screaming....
goood thing the hotel didnt even say a word or  notice.

(this happens many times) we had just scored maybe a g or 2 of shit and right the moment we hit the rooom it is gone, lost missing. We spend around 2 to five hours looking for it, and lo and behold, it just appears like that. ALways. maybe every two months, in the same friends room. Thing is, we look for it silently, calmly, as if its a given. Crazy im telling you!!! more to come hahahahha


----------



## nemesis-a

I was up for about 3 and 1/2 days with 2 friends of mine and just had gone to Albertaco's to get some carne asada burritos. Anyhow, we get to my friends house (he is korean) and there were chopsticks laying around from last nights korean bbq his mom cooked us. So I start to bite into my burrito and realize there is a chock full of vegetables in it, which i absolutely hate in burritos. Usually in a situation like this I would just bite the bullet and eat it, but I was pretty spun and thought of a vivid solution. I open up the burrito very carefully, and then use the old chopsticks from the other night to individually pick the little pieces of meat out of the burrito and eat them. My friends were also pretty spun, and are like "dude what are you doing!! what the fuck dude!!!!" and they're sort've laughing, and I exclaimed "I'm using chopsticks on my dumpling" because from a distance the burrito looked like a soaked chinese dumpling. so after about 2minutes of them laughing at me as I eat my burrito, I decide to give up because I'm pretty much not hungry at all. So i fold the burrito back up and put it in the wrapper, then put it back in the bag. But what really tripped my friends out (from what they've told me) was that after I was done, I licked the chopsticks clean, wiped them off on a napkin, and then sniffed the tips to make sure it was clean... then set them on the carpet.

To this day I'm not really sure why I did any of it, but it sure made yet another inside joke among us.


----------



## manmybackhurts

When I was younger, around 17, I am 29 now, I was doing meth for kind of the first time for a longer period. We had been up for days on a teener of speed. Good shit too. It was really crazy though, after a couple of days the shit started getting weird. Me and my sister and friends were in this old abandoned house right next to the place I was living. We did lines in there for days. Then on the third night I began to freak out. There was an abandoned car out front, me and my sister swore we could both see some black dudes in the car. Then as we looked out the window, there was a knock on the door, my friend came in and we said "did you see those guys" he was like "what guys", he was sober, and he said there was no one out there, so we gave him a wrench and said go back out there and check it out. He went out just to appease us, and as he walked up to the car my sister and I swore that we saw from the window all them dudes run off down the street. We saw it together! Fucking weird! 

Then the shit got crazier, the next morning I was laying on an old mattress when I saw a giant fucking rat strapped with a machine gun and bullet holders like fucking rambo, come running out of the wall furnace across the room. It came running at me then vanished. I was telling my friends an they were like what the fuck dude?!!!

Later that night I gave my friend some shit to chop up on the mirror, he was chopping away getting some lines ready, I looked at my watch, stood there waiting for him to finish, looked at my watch again and like two hours had passed in only moments!!!

Finally, me and my sister were tired so we went home, when I got there I saw my dog and he looked fucked up, like his guts were hanging out, then it went back to normal. I saw yellow everywhere and I thought he had pissed everywhere on the walls, couch, fucking crazed. 

When my sister went to bed I went to say goodnight and I saw a spider on her bed, she saw it immediatly, it was a black widow. She freaked out, then I saw that one spider turn in to a fucking million spiders, fucking whoa dude!

My dad came in, picked up the spider and disposed of it, asked us what we were on, I told him, he said "Fucking Idoits" and went to bed. I went to bed fell asleep thinking of bugs.

I had an acid trip, my first, a year or so later, it was somewhat comparable when it came to the hallucinations but not quite, never really hallucinated again on anything though. Just had to share this experience, it is totally true, Mike F. and Scotty, if your are out there somewhere ((((((SNORT))))!!!!

C and K would love to do it again!


----------



## linusSL

this thread is fantastic, meth for more than 2 or 3 days is as far as i have pushed myself so no stories from me unfortunately.


----------



## serenade

Mine story isn’t quite as whacky as some of this stuff but still freaked me out something cruel when I looked back on it, mainly because I recorded everything that happened nearly straight after in my tweaker journal I used to take with me. I don’t like reading that thing anymore…

After my first time staying tweaked for more then one day/night. I walked into my friend’s kitchen and past his sink. As I walked by I heard a child’s laughter coming from the sink , I thought that was pretty odd so I went closer to the sink to invesigate. I slowly walk up to the sink and then ASK it “what was that?” and then in a child’s voice I get an answer “ I like your pants…* more laughter * “ I just replied “thank you” and walked off not giving it a second thought until I sat down in the front room and tried to light my cigarette for the 10th time that morning( I didn't really have one I just thought I did) . Then it just hit me “WHAT THE FUCK!?” I yelled to myself, “shit… there’s a girl stuck in the drain!” and rushed to the sink and said “hold on , I’m coming, don’t panic “ Luckily I realized what I was saying before it got too out of hand and just calmly as I could walked back into the back room where everyone else was and informed them that the drain liked my pants, and we all agreed that they were fine pants indeed, had a good laugh about it,and sat down and starting scribbling and writing tweaker jibber into my little book (which I was trying to protect from them damn agents in the TV the whole night).
I don’t do Meth recreationally anymore, too much too soon ruined that drug for me.


----------



## pastorfuzz

*Confessions of a Paranoid Mind*

Accounts of Serious Polluted Brain Mass

./Skitzed out at a dopehouse running because the cops came. Me and a couple of friends ran into the woods and climbed up a tree until we could see the house and the cops. Well, the cops left but then we had another problem. One of my friends reported a skunk on ground so we could not leave for another hour, thinking the skunk was going to climb the tree. Later we just jumped down and broke into full sprint. To this day I don't know if there ever was a skunk.

./Skitzing all night thinking a black man with an afro was in my car trying to ease it out of the driveway with the lights off. I spent an hour staring out the window until I saw someone in it then I ran outside. Nobody was there. Then I spent two more hours staring, finally the afro appeared in the window again and the car started backing out of the driveway. I busted out of the house with shotgun in hand, but alas, the car hadnt budged. Finally, I said fuck the car. If that bastard wanted it that bad he could have it. It was still there in the morning.

./One time I saw a man slam a 130 unit bump. He ran outside, bit the tick off the back of a dog, and passed out in the middle of the yard.

./I sat in my room one night laying down thinking I would eventually fall asleep. This is the worst kind of skitz you can have. I heard the front door bust open, 10 seconds later I heard my dad scream. Silence. I slowly climbed off my bed and got on the other side. I heard people talking and looting my house so I got up and made sure my bedroom door was locked. It wasn't going to take much for them to bust through it eventually though. I didn't have any windows. Finally, I knew they had got the last piece of furniture because I could hear them walking around and finally they started whistling, like they just had one more room to go. As I neared my end, I finally accepted my fate. I was bound to die someday, and I guessed it was then. The whistling got louder, then, my door bursted open.

It was my dad. What the hell are you doing? He wanted to know as I had myself cornered behind a chair by the wall. I explained that I had woke up early and was looking for a shirt...right next to the butt-nugget that just rolled down my pants leg. 8(


----------



## SWIM

*HeH!*

SWIM has read most of these posts and can not believe that people believe speed induced temporary paranoia & Corner of the Eye Halucinations (black patches (including occasional chills)) are being used in this forum. They are NOT and have nothing to do with speed induced psychosis. 

After 11 days of staying awake on an unlimited supply of recrystalized (twice) Meth HCL, Psychosis kicked in unannounced. 

No one within the forum has mentioned the strange like effects of Psychosis. Best way to describe it is to be alot like a dream! However, you physically are able to talk and move although the talk most likely being mumble jumble, referring to a on the spot made up belief and acting on it UNINTENTIALLY. Most people will not relise or understand what they have said or done until they are snapped out of psychosis. 

To briefly give some idea on the extent of SWIMS psychosis:
1) Went off at Girlfriend telling her to F*ck off across the road to her parents house. -- Parents live 20k's away.
2) Kept asking what the f*ck she was doing at someone elses house with an ex girlfriend of mine she has never met (including a guy = 3some).
3) Out of nowhere, forcing my opinions on something. I did not know what.

---- All this included deep aggression and confusion while going on. As you have no conscience thought or control over psychosis, It will act on your subconscience. Thoughts, Paranoias, Anything emotionally attached to you, will be used in psychosis all at once. All at once meaning, you will not understand what you said/did until AFTER you have been snapped out of it. 

340 G's (within 4 months) Later, SWIM relises its Game Over. Time to wake up to reality from this speed induced "now to SWIM considered" depression & anxiety.

Anything to add? Anything to attack? Please do so. Im no psychiatrist. 

This is simply SWIM's view and experience and belief that most people in this thread have not hit psychosis. GHB induced psychosis is very much the same as Speed induced, although, you seem to be able to physically have control but not consciencely.

Psychosis is something you will remember for the rest of your life. It is something which in my experience can NOT be controlled by will. Imagine a nightmare, you cant escape.. It can be compared nicely to that, no control, in an environment you believe exists but does not.

- SWIM.


----------



## *Venus*

^ Maybe I am just extremely fucked up right now.. but what was the deal with the 3rd person? Kinda freaky...

On the fourth day up I was taking a train back home from college with a sizeable amount of pot on me and the first thing I see in the station is a group of cops and dogs, watching everyone walk in. I stop in my tracks and start walking away back towards the entrance where there was a corridor leading to restrooms. I soon realized how suspicious that must have looked, so I run (tweaker logic) to the hallway and went into the restroom where I opened up my bag and dumped all of the weed into the toilet. (It looked like a green lake with floating lily pads. ) 

At this point, I've calmed down and get in line to buy a ticket. This rugged dude gets behind me and I know that he is planning on robbing me. I turn around in line to face him so he knows that I see him. He is staring at the zippers on my purse and bookbag, studying them. All of a sudden I realize that he isn't trying to rob me, it would be stupid as there were plenty of people around us. I force myself to turn around and chill the fuck out, when this motherfucker grabs my purse and starts to run! And I thought it was all in my head. Security had been watching him, and got my shit back to me. 

I get on the train and call my friend. The story about the pot had to be ambiguous and strange sounding to those around me. I hang up and all of a sudden the train stops because of some "difficulty." I was freaking out, thinking the people around me had called the cops because I was a terrorist or something and they were going to arrest me. So I grab my bags and start pacing the length of the car, convinced that I was fucked even though I was innocent and not caring that I was coming off as any more weird to those around me. Train started back up 20 minutes later and I just kinda shook the whole way home. 




:D


----------



## camelz

I was up for 4 days, sick of doing nothing around my house. Ever since I started doing dope, I never really hung out with anyone but myself and my mind, which is fucked up when it's just you and your thoughts. Was doing it for months like this, I would be alright most of the time, but after a while It changed me.  Anyway, one night I was done sitting around bullshitting, so I decided to walk to the bowling alley a couple miles away from my house. I get my shit, stick it in my pocket, and start off walking. Once I hit the main road, I go for a little bit then decide to go through the neighborhood to get there, so theres less chance of the cops pullin me over walking. I get in the neighborhood, and am halfway through it, when I need a smoke so I pull them outta my pocket, and light one up, then about 50 feet later I check my pocket and can't feel my bag in there, so I bugg and check everywhere, then I start to retrace my steps, and i found it lying there right where I pulled my cigarettes out on the ground before. which was in front of a school. so i pick it up, and put it in my pack, and start walking again, hoping no one saw what i just dropped, was like 1 am anyway. But, the second I put it back in my pocket and start going again i see this old brown caprice roll by me. i freaked, kept my cool and they drove past. i know the streets real well, so i make a right to go another route case they wanted to double back, i could jet the fuck out. then a white neon passes me by, nothing happens, then a light blue mini-van, and the last car was a white suburban. and a couple other ones, but i dont remember what they were now. and i start noticing these cars keep pulling around the last street i was on, and wouldn't come until i made another right, or left or whatever. these same cars kept coming, over and over in sync, first the brown caprice, then the neon, and the mini-van. i was getting fucking parano|d like a mother now, wondering how in the fuck they were following me. if they had radios, telling the next one which street to go to. or a place was in the sky monitoring my movements. they had me surrounded, and i couldn't lose them for shit. every new street i turned down i would look back, and there would be the last car coming around the street i had turned before. i didn't want to run because then they would definitly rush in on me for sure, figured if i just kept walking that i would be cool, cause they wouldn't think i was on to them. i finally make it to the next main street and cross it, and go into the addition across the road. and waiting for me the was the brown caprice, it made its out past me outta the addition. the next street i made it to, i turned it watching my back, and i fucking started trucking it down the next street to lose them, and when i did that minivan came around the street behind me out of nowhere! my stomach dropped but i kept running, thinking come fucking get me, cause my parano|a was turning in to rage now, like how fucking dare you think you're gonna follow me mother fuckers. it just past me by, and i tried to pass it off as jogging, at 1 something am. heh. anyhow, this shit kept up all the way to the bowling alley, i figured they knew where i was going at this point, so i just stopped before i went in, smoked a cigarette, and started to go in, when once i opened the door. this car rips up, and i knew it was the cops, i didn't want to run, so i just started walking at a really fast pace straight to the bathroom in there. got in, went straight into a stall, didn't look back, and then came in right after. i had my dope, in my hand pointed towards the toliet ready to drop and flush if they rushed me. then i'll fight. waited there, they left. so i sat a moment. figured they would wait for me to leave cause cops ain't allowed to rush stalls or some shit. i did a rail, and once i got back out in the alley, there was no way i could stay there, cause anyone could have been the ones following me. there were cameras in there, so after all that i just wanted to get back home... anyway, the whole way back i took the main roads this time, except for my neighborhood entrance. they still followed me, i figured the moment i dropped that dope, someone saw it, and started following me to my place or some shit. i took mad detours through my neighborhood, to lose them. they kept up with me to the final block, then i get home climb on the roof, and sit down trying to figure out why the fools were after me. sat there listened to my walkman. after an hour, i saw someone on the rood a few houses down. they had setup fucking snipers on me. all around, houses everywhere were ready to pop me the moment i got down. i didn't get down for hours, i pretended a few times i was getting down but get right back up real quick, just to see if they would rush me or start firing shots. i saw one of them in my shed, ready to tackle me. my door was locked, and i dont have a key to it anymore, and if i tried to go through the window they would definitly get me for breaking and entering, even though it was the house i stayed at. heh. i just remember staying up there until morning, and i could see better. finally, my mother came out in the morning. figured someone called her to tell her there was a man on her roof, nah she just left came back with mcdonalds breakfast. after a little while, i hopped down and jet to the front door, and i hear a car ripping around the corner, after all these hours of silence, and i'm ready to jump out and brawl cause i hid my shit under a shingle before i got down, they slowed down and just turned into their house. amazing how shit happens at exactly the wrong time, and turns out such a coincidence. my mother opened the door for me, told her i had just got dropped off by a buddy. put on the act you know. the rest of the day i just was looking out the window forever waiting for the cops, saw some in my bushes a couple times, ran out but they made it away. go figure. they're always just one step ahead of ya. you can never actually get them, but you know they're there. to this day, i don't know what the fuck happened to me that night. :D


----------



## sdgjkhsdgh

I was chilling with my ex and a close friend of mine in a motel. I went to the bathroom to do a shot and I heard some voices and noise. I thought it was the cops so I lied down in the tub and covered myself wtih towels. I closed the blankets and lay there scared shitless for 3 hours! I still didn't tell anyone this story, its too embarrasing haha


----------



## *Venus*

^ The ex and friend didn't come in to see where you were after 3 hours?


----------



## sdgjkhsdgh

I went to the bathroom and they went downtown to pick up more shit (I was under missing/wanted after runnign away from school when having house arrest). Other friend of mine was suppoused to come by and he was waiting downstairs...kept calling my phone.. they came back after 2 hrs 20 mins. After 40 mins my ex said something like "what are you doing there so long". That made me walk out. They didn't suspect anything.


----------



## dp84

I had tweakers in my apartment one time.  I used to sell tweak and made the mistake of letting one in and in came three.  I told them my house was bugged and bugs create alot of static electricity and I walked over to one(i was wearing sandals and sorta drug my feet across the floor) and I shocked her.  her was like holy shit, and I kept looking her in the eyes like i was fucking serious.  they got the fuck outa there-- if you have a similar problem try this.  please.


----------



## dp84

Also, when i used to sell tweak I used to jingle the crystals like windchimes in the bag(q.p.).  My girlfriend and I didnt do drugs but we liked to listen...  It was like the sound of hella money coming my way.

My dealer used to pick up a pound and a personal sack which was an ounce, and bag em up and them tie the bags(17 ounce bags) to a string and wear them around his neck.  I told his his necklace looked like garlic, except it attracted vampires.  He was like you are soo crafty...


----------



## shancan

These stories seem really fuckin funny to me.  But how do you guys that experienced this wild shit feel about it?  

Do you look back at these strange paranoid experiences with a feeling of fond (perhaps funny) reminiscence?

Or does it all feel like an awful nightmare, something you would never want to do again?  If so, does it keep you from doing it again?


----------



## DarthMom

well, i didn't post my myriad of experiences, they wont compare to trying to save the world from the martians (that is some funny shit) but....fond reminiscence. funny then, and funnier than shit now. It is only the first few days after that is is slightly embarassing and shameful.


----------



## tinker420

Well I've seen my fair share of shadow people after being up for days on meth but I usually got wigged out after being up for days on coke. One night after doing about a teener at this rave I kept thinking everyone was saying I smelled. I over heard people in the lobby saying how they should'nt of let that  girl in since she stinks. I went and sat in the bathroom for about an hour to tried and regain my composure. I decided to go crouch it the hall near the front door to get some air and this group of kids came and stood in front of me talking about how I smelled and one of the girls pulled out a bottle of perfume and acted like she was trying to spray it on her self but kind of pointed it over her shoulder so it would spray on me. I got so paranoid I left the party and went to my car, I said fuck it I'm just being paranoid and decided to drive around and do some more lines(go figure!) but of course I was so fucking paranoid I kept thinking someone would see me or I would get arrested. I finally drove back to the party parked and stayed in my car until the party ended. My friend had no idea where I was and just figured since I was'nt inside to look in the parking lot. She found me there crying paranoid as hell with huge dilated pupils and accused my of being on acid. I explaned what had happened and she was like " dude if you stank don't you think I would of said something"


----------



## Dr_Evil

Shadow people were probably the most common experiences for me. I used to go sit out the front of our apartment block and look at all the cars parked in the street. As I stared at them they gradually all became human in some way or another. After a while tho I loved seeing what I called 'My Guys'. Every time I would drive into the city at 2am or something heading back to the clubs, there they all would be in their positions on the side of the road (when you get up close to them though you realise its just a rubbish bin, or a light pole, or a tree, etc) ...

I've also had Jesus walking around outside my window which was a bit strange because we lived three floors up! I was convinced that he was following me because the night before I could have sworn he actually cut the taxi cue and stole our cab ...


----------



## trainwreck

after a few days up I went home and my mom told me to get her some movie from blockbuster so my dad drove me there and I got the movie, but on the way back my dad drove past our house and just kept driving. well I freaked out and started yellin shit like "STOP THE FUCKING CAR LET ME OUT NOW STOP THE FUCKING CAR WHAT ARE YOU DOING STOP THE CAR" this was right before a red light, so he had to stop anyway, but he turned around and was just like "what the hell... youre crazy" and im like "im crazy? STOP THE FUCKING CAR" and right then we hit the red light and I got out of the car and ran home.

haha he didnt talk to me for the rest of the day

oh yeah and im new here


----------



## SMoKeY0420

^^^^^^^WHAT THE FUCK......some of these stories are sounding a bit made up..........I would post my psycosis stories (2) but i dont like to think about them and both times i ended up in the mental hospital wondering what the hell happened


----------



## Ninjetic

My only experience with meth psychosis thus far happened a couple of years ago. I was some kind of a stupid mofo back then, cuz I already have scizophrenic tendencies, so doing meth wasn't a good idea (but what do I care, I'm insane already) I had been up for about 5 days, and was pretty mental at this point. I was desperately trying to get to my friends house because I knew I was about to crash. My brain kept telling me " core meltdown in T minus 40 minutes" as I was hauling ass to make sure I didn't collapse. Because if I collapsed in the streets like that, the police would get me. "T minus 20 minutes to core meltdown" at this point I was seriously losing my mind. Everything around me was turning bright orange, like it was on fire. I was 2 blocks away from my friends house when this shadow flew across the sky. I looked up and saw this huge dragon, and I knew that it was gonna eat me. I was running like fuck at this point, screaming and spewing all sorts of gibberish. The dragon kept swooping down lower and lower, getting ready to set me ablaze. "T minus 7 minutes"
I seriously thought I was gonna die, so I'm running as fast as I can trying to outrun this gigantic, winged monster. The dragon was right behind me, and I was about a foot away from my friends door. I practically busted the door down in my efforts to escape. I slammed the door behind me and heard a loud thud as the dragon hit the door. My friend was on the stairs staring at me saying "wtf is wrong with you?" I could barely breathe, trying to say "d-d-d-Dragon chase me!" He knew I had lost my mind but he wanted me to calm the hell down, so he went outside to investigate. He went outside and looked around, but nothing was there. I ended up passing out after a couple bong hits, a few beers and some bars, which helped awhole lot in keeping me from going into shock after being chased by that godawful thing. After two days of sleeping, I went outside to see if that bastard of a dragon was still around....I didn't see him, but I could hear him...I now know that there was no dragon, but I'm never gonna go outside when twacked out again. Goddamn dragon   My friend told me I was such a jackass for doing that, he said I was completely incoherent, speaking nothing but gibberish. He still messes with me about it to this day, saying things like "watch out, the dragon might get ya if your twacked!" and calling me don quixote. For all I know that dragon coulda just been a 747 in the clouds


----------



## NeedforSpeed8

About how many days does it take before you guys begin to start trippin out?


----------



## dabb

*Re: HeH!*



			
				shancan said:
			
		

> *These stories seem really fuckin funny to me.  But how do you guys that experienced this wild shit feel about it?
> 
> Do you look back at these strange paranoid experiences with a feeling of fond (perhaps funny) reminiscence?
> 
> Or does it all feel like an awful nightmare, something you would never want to do again?  If so, does it keep you from doing it again? *



Most of my paranoid experiences i can look back and laugh at but by far the most terrified moments of my life have been a result of drug induced paranoia and their memory can still makes me feel off. 

One time what happened was i thought my neighbours had taken their dog for a walk 'as cover' then stood out of view from my balcony while i was out there having a ciggy and deliberately talked loud enough for me to hear about how they were onto how big a druggy i was and that they were calling the police or coming to bash me (there was debate between them), this i thought they did just to harrass me. 

I went back inside listened out the windows and they were still talking about me they must of known i would continue listening when i went in, i listened for about half an hour and they just kept talking about me. I then decided to get my (straight) brother out of bed, you know just to check i wasn't being paranoid  and when he came to the window he couldn't hear anything but while he was there i couldn't hear anything either so i figured rather than it just being in my head that even though i hadn't been able to spot them in half an hour of looking out from those windows that they must be out there but able to see me and were strategically not talking when my brother came to the window. The next plan of action was to open every window on that side to the house and switch out all the lights, so they couldn't see me or my brother and maybe fool them into thinking i wasn't listening anymore so there would be no point in them continuing talking.

I listened again and they were still talking about me, my clever lights out ruse had fooled no-one, so i went and got my brother back out of bed and asked him to listen again still he couldn't hear anything and proceeded to call me the paranoia king and went back to bed pissed off. Again while listening with him i hadn't heard anything either and disregarding suggestions i was paranoid thus determined they could still see me in the dark so now what i decided to was to walk away from the window then i got down on my stomach and slid myself along the carpet till i got to the window then just sorta held up my head so ear was just below the window. Would you believe it they were still talking about me. 

I slid between a few different windows still trying to figure out exactly where they were and see if they would keep talking, they did so with all the courage i could muster i went out the back and tried to sneak around to the side where i figured they were hiding behind some trees and shrubs when i got there they were no where to be seen but i could still hear them, they must of gone back to their house and be sitting in the backyard (that i couldn't see into) and continuing to talk about me, clearly they were making a night of this. I went back into my house did a bit more sliding and listening but was eventaully able to get a hold of myself.

See that i can look back on and out of context, though it isn't nearly as insane  as some the other stories in this thread and pretty run of mill for tweaker paranoia stories, i can laugh at the immense retardness of it especially trying to out play voices in my head.  However in context theres for me its not quite so funny, when i first "heard" them talking i just lay on the floor of my balcony my whole body shaking completely unable to pull myself together and get up for like 5 minutes (longer than it sounds), this a result of a combination of fear and a meth+mda comedown and despite the fact i thought i was being watched and to lay there shaking would only confirm suspicisions and make my neighbours more likely to call the cops. Also I only got a hold of myself because of that little high after vomiting, i vomited purely due to anxiety. So i guess you could say experiences like that i have mixed feelings looking back on it.

I still do meth and mda but i don't use meth anything like i used. I think i learnt to control the paranoia after the experience above now i'm able to tell when i'm getting paranoid and able to talk myself down and distract myself rather than letting it snowball.


----------



## $n0w

im still waiting for red haze's stories.... hahahah this thread ownz


----------



## rcebborn

Lmao, some really great posts. Keep 'em coming! 

Peace


----------



## PurrrinInOk

I've always been afraid to try meth...reading these stories confirms why  LOL    

I can't even smoke marijuana without feeling like the swat team is gonna fly out of my ass!!
8(


----------



## B9

after a few months of iv meth i believed that witches sat on my roof all night and the devil lived under the bed a complete gibbering loon how the social services didnt come and take the kids i will never know.anybody ever listen to "shadow radio" i am too knackered to write a full account but oh boy its naughty my head has just wacked of the screen bye bye


----------



## SgTaIrBoRnE

i watched a man across the street with a cotton candy shack feed a giraff.  i saw a mailbox beat the shit out of my friend's car.  i was at his house, and his mom came out into the livingroom and asked me what i was doing because i had been staring out the window for so long.  i told her that she had better get tegan (my friend) so he could stop the mailbox from beating up his car.  she asked me if i had smoked pot the night before cause this was like seven in the morning.  i looked at her like she was stupid, and looked back out the window, and everything was fine on the car and the giraff was gone.  so i looked for awhile in disbelief wonering what the fuck.  then shit started to happen again and i new i was fucked up.  the giraff and candy shack was being formed from a tree and garage across the street, and the mailbox thing was fucking funny.  i realized i had to say somthing to my friend's mom, so i looked back all fine and sayed that i couldn't sleep the night before and was suffering from sleep deprivation.

i was spun as fuck hanging out at a person's house whom i didnt know.  i went with a friend to see some of his friends, and one of them took us to his cooks house.  we were all fucked up playing playstation, and i hear something hit the floor or somthing and someone yelling.  i figured someone was in a fight and kept watching the game.  next thing i know there is a gun in my face and i look down and everyones on the floor.  i look back up like what the fuck is going on.  then i see the state troopers, county mounties and PD run in the door.  i instanly thought i was fucked.  the guy that just moved in the basement of the house was fucking up and undercovers had been tracking him for awhile.  i layed on the ground and watched everyone get searched and hauled off to jail.  luckily one of the other guys had our shit because we were passing it around for people to use, so me and my friend didnt have shit on us.  after about four hours they uncuffed us and let us go without even questioning us.  it was a scarry and fucked up night.  the funny thing is, we had a cooler of beer in the house, and the cop let us go back in and take it out with us.  didnt even do a breathalizer or anything on us.  just let us get in our car and drive off.


----------



## tihkal me elmo

oh man this is great! haha im so glad i quit this stuff.
i remember one night sitting around my room by myself while totally geeked i looked out my window and watched a zombie walking in front of my house.  it scared me so bad i starting thinking i was going to have a heart attack so scared i paced back and forth in my room trying to calm myself down for the rest of the night, totally afraid to look out my window again thinking that he was going to be right there stairing at me..   

another time which is the first time i ever stayed up 6 days in a row, i was driving down the highway and every couple of minutes i would see a stopped 18 wheeler right in front of my car and id slam on the brakes then it would be gone..  thank god there were no cops around for that..


----------



## Kandy K

Uh, I don't get paranoid crazy style like some of you guys, but my friend Jer was driving me somewhere, and we were snorting lines off his dashboard on the local roads (yea yea), and we were driving right behind a cop.  Jer started screaming about how the cop had been following him (despite the fact that the cop's in FRONT), and I was jus tin the passenger's seat laughing my ass off at how fucked up he was.

One time I did spend an hour killing a bug that wasn't real though.


----------



## Kandy K

Oh yeah and one of my roommate owns two cats, and when my friends and I were tweaking at my pad they started believing one of the cats was a narc and shit.  Hahaha.  I don't understand it, meth is like my weed, I get so chill when I'm on it.


----------



## Angelus

ive got one. it was right after highschool and i had been tweaking for like 5 or 6 days, lots of crazy stuff happend. long story short i was super paranoid and hallucinating and thought the two friends i was with were demons and i made them drop me off at my moms condo (living in my own place, but we were closer to my moms condo) it was like  or 9 o'clock at night and my mom wasnt home so i tried to calm myself down and went down to the condo pool. There was a full on pool party going on with bbq grills going, music, kegs, and 100's of people, i went down there and talked to some of the people. later i walked back to my moms house and she had got home, she knew i was really fucked up, but helped me calm down and let me stay there. i told her about the pool party and asked i she was going and she looked at me like i was crazy, and said, 'um no honey, the pool is closed for cleaning, doesnt open back up for two days. i had hallucinated the entire thing.


----------



## Kandy K

Taken from the I Love Tranny Hookers and I Wish I were a Hermaphrodite board...

"I was SO fucked up on the speed and i was with this boy that wanted to be fisted... I'd never fisted anyone before, so i was just ramming it in it... Mind you, at this point i had a wierd set up with mirrors all around the bed and one on the ceiling so im watching myself fist this guy while hes smoking speed out of a broken lightbulb. I stop fisting him cause its time to fuck right? so im fucking him hanging on to the wall for leverage (you know how you fuck when your on speed like a fucking jackhammer into paper-punched hole) and plowing away for like, five hours.... well we got about 20 minutes of sleep and then he left... well i fell back asleep for a few hours (now its 6pm) and wake up too.... what i like to refer to as shit wall... a giant my hand print in dark brown shit crust on my mirror. wierd. but really fucking funny. shit wall... hahahhahhaa"

"OhWWW I remember once I had a "DATE",and this guy called wanting to MEET me he sounds cute and young on the PHONE,But GAWD was he A MUTANT when he arrived ,he looked like the texas chainsaw massacar((Leather FACE)) big and tall like him too! He begged me to GASH him... IM full service but in this case you have to lie,so I said THE hormones get in the way of a errection, SRRY ! He begged and cried PLZ ,PLZ ,PLZ, so he paid me a LARGE "DONATION"almost a GRAND,HE smoked some TWEAK I wasnt into that, at the time! WE STARTED to ((PLAY)) he started screaming and HOWLING like a wolf AND the most horrible thing was, he had slashes and cuts accross his face, ONE eye going one way the outher going UP and around, I couldent look at him, his tounge lashed out at me like a lizzard. IT was horrible!!!!!!!! I never knew TWEAK made you behave in such manners. IT was TRAMATIC for me, HE was pushing into my CROTCH, shit droping out of his ass on my blanket 'I lost it' screamed, *PUKED* up my take out, he rolled over on my vomit and started to back his ass up on me, Screaming owwww OHHH owwww OHHHHHHH WEE WEE WEE WEE he turned around and with his LIZARD LIKE tounge slashing out at me and swishing his head side to side, asked*( GET THIS)* IF there was a problem????? I ALREADY APPLYING my makeup for the next "DATE" HOLDING my 9mm tightly, told him HIS time was up and he should LEAVE,I was furious my home smelled of, CROTCH-ROT,ACETONE((TWEAK)), AND of FAT CHAINSAW MASSACARE Anal leekage!!! 
I was seriously DAMAGED emotionaly after that!!! IM SOO FUCKING serious it was a feeling ILL never forget ... I think I cryed for a bit and sat in sadness for a few days... I got over it , after I went shoping... BUT ILL NEVER forget that look/smell and those words* IS there a problem*"


----------



## Kandy K

My friend gets a really really one track mind when she tweaks.  We drove about 30 minutes south down to OC to go pick up some shit, we smoked only 2 bowls there, and she was all one-track minded crazy style it was scary.  We went back up on the 5 freeway and missed the 405 and when I told her we couldn't make it back to Long Beach on the 5, instead of turning back, she said, "Don't worry, we'll find our way back, I just gotta keep going north on the 5." 

WTF?


----------



## SmokeTrails

me and a buddy had been awake for a few days... dont quite remember how long... well i had finally went home... it was about 3 in the morning and my brother was on the computer... he was watching me run around the house with a bat and a stick... he asked me why i was runing around and i informed him that midgets with large assault rifles where trying to rob the house and it was job to stop them... but they kept ducking behind the wall any time i got close to them.... what does this all add up to people... Shadow people... they fucking suck


----------



## $n0w

Shadow people are spawns of the devil.... or wait, I mean sleep deprivation


----------



## raverchik

Fuck I love this thread


----------



## ez_555

Every time I took meth during a period of about 5 months I was convinced that I was stuck in a 'game' that my friends had created.  It was up to me to observe, analyse, understand and then finally break out of it before things would return to normal.  A lot of it was based on rhthym; everything seemed out of sync.  It was literally as though something had clicked out of place and everyone was following a different beat to what they would usually be following.  

The time spent with my friends was torture for both me and them.  I was acting so irrationally, thinking that they were dropping clues into conversations to solve the game.  I hung on to every word they said knowing that on the surface they were bullshit stories, but it was up to me to piece together all these hidden meanings.  I thought they were controlling the lights, the temperature, hiding in some other part of the house making these strange animal noises... Hired actors to walk past the window at certain times and asked the neighbours to drive out of their driveway in this shit bomb of a car that was falling the fuck apart.  

It didn't help that I have pretty crazy friends...  One time I was rolling a joint and this guy threw exploding FIREWORKS at me!  And another time I had a nang in the darkness of the loungeroom and suddenly jumped out of my skin when I realised I was in the middle of a WAR ZONE.  I could hear mothers screaming with their children and all these bombs and tanks were exploding everywhere.  This was actually some trippy CD that was turned on really loud and it is the biggest head fuck ever.  Everything loops and just doesn't match up.  One minute you're in a circus, the next listening to this person singing things which sound like words but actually aren't.  Crazy.

I also thought that my friends were controlling the birds like puppets, because they were flying in the strangest ways and doing backflips, but repeatedly.  One stared right at me and moved it's head from side to side like they do in American movies when they say 'What-EVER!'  Whenever I went to the toilet I thought my friends were all laughing at me because I couldn't piss and were waiting outside listening. 

The thing is I never once thought I was paranoid.  Even when I went home I still thought that they were the reason everything was not normal. On the train I was convinced that everyone was trying to trick me into getting off and following them.  And I did!  I hopped off at some random station  and tried to follow these people until I realised that they were leading me in the wrong direction!  As I was walking home from the station, the same cars with the same drivers kept appearing everywhere.  And when I actually got home I thought my friends had followed me there.  I could hear their voices around my house and spent so long sitting by my window trying to figure out if they were in this car across the road.  My fuckin neighbour freak was in the garden and I knew she was in on it too.  I looked out my window and she was hacking into the soil with an axe like a strange, possessed robot.  I was begging my sister (who I believed was in on it too) to please tell me if my friends had called her to be a part of this.  My mum kept saying things like "Ok I'll give you 2 more tries, I want to see if you can get it."  I thought I had to continue the off-beat pattern and she was trying to help me figure it out.

The funniest part was when I logged onto bluelight and was convinced that my friends had somehow set up a false site and EVERY SINGLE post was directed to ME and related to the 'game'.  I spent hours and hours reading whatever I could because there were all these 'clues' in it to help me break out.  

Another time I was writing a message to a different friend and suddenly I looked down at my arm and it was absolutely HUGE, swollen and red.  I had been pressing the keys so hard and holding my arm in the air for 2 whole hours!!

It took me a long time to realise that this was all in my head, and now when I look back at it was like I was a paranoid schizophrenic.  I would spend so long 'researching' on the internet things like quantum mechanics thinking that my friends had used these theories to create the game.  Everytime someone said something to me I would try to link it back but everyone was trying to tell me something different.  I thought I had to act certain ways which lead me to doing crazy things like... weird dancing, yell, don't talk etc.  I wrote pages and pages and pages about this.  The hardest part was lying in bed not knowing what was real.  But not just the game part, my whole life.  I questioned all my friendships, truly believing that everytime I had seen them (in the whole of my life) they had been acting falsely.  It was all a game.

It's something I'll remember for a long time, definitely a turning point in my life....  All I can really do is look back and say 'LOOOSSER!'


----------



## Angelus

back in the day i used to get my meth (donw in ATL) from guys that were pretty far up in the chain. They were the guys buying 5000-10,000 e pills at a time and multiple ounces of glass. i never got into dealing, but i grew up with some of these guys and they sold me small quantitys and i got lots of free hookups. one night we were spun as fuck at the Ritz Carlton in down town ATL (i had only been up for a few hours, but these guys, well several days. one of em starts to tell me about this new batch of glass they had and how it was so much better and it wasnt like the other stuff they had. so im like, what was wrong with the other stuff. he said "oh, well..." he looked around the room at the other tweaker dealers and was like "can i tell him" the other two guys were like yeah, go ahead, as he's looking very paranoid with his eyes darting around the room. so he ends up telling me the craziest story ive ever heard. that the last batch they had was from another cook, the stuff had been seized by the cops and the police lab had melted the glass down and added some new chemical created by the military that allows operatives in the gov't and police to listen to the thoughts of who ever does this meth. they all nodded in unison saying 'yeah, bro, this shit we had, they were all in our thoughts for days, and they had undercover cops everywhere. everyone is watching, ....the mailman, the cashier at the grocery store,people hiding in the bushes, babies in stollers that were really telepathic robots, cyborg birds that could see your thoughts and beam them back to the police monitoring station, ect. so im totally freaked out by this talk and  i asked them if this was true, why hadnt they been busted. the one guy said ominously "they're just wating for the right time. but at least we dont have that damn telepathic chemical in our shit., you want another line"????


----------



## dj_esky

i find i write the best Hardcore Gabber when going through psychosis. i also think everything is following me, and cats are evil spys that want to steal my soul.


----------



## Metzger

hehe...meth is nice, I will throw in some nice stories from the cold Sweden for ye boys and girls as soon as these fucking Subutexs is out of my system...


----------



## ALi

haha this thread kept me company during my e comedown/insomnia..thanks guys :D


----------



## skiforlife

PhreeX said:
			
		

> *Lots of things...
> 
> *) Thinking the house was bugged so we would write nots to each other about illicit activities then we would take the time to say things that would exculpate us in the eyes of the law (ie "so, it's a damn good thing we no longer are involved with methamphetamine manufacture or sales") .. of course logic was GONE - if they put a bug in the house why couldnt they have just, well, seen the methlab and busted us?
> 
> *) Later spending $1400 on a 1200Mhz scanner, modding it to pickup the blocked freq's (cell phones and some other freq's) .. constantly scanning all frequencies waiting to hear our voices ... when we would hit a few of the encrypted frequencies we thought it was us, when we would talk and hear nothing on those freq's we assumed they had some technology that would space out our voices so we couldnt detect it, when the batteries went dead (after leaving it on 24/7 for days) we figgured they had somehow used a tone that would destroy our scanner.. we had the ability to hack it out in 20 minutes using a single chip from RatShack but it took over a day before we simply replaced the batteries..
> 
> *) Constantly thinking we were being followed, once driving nearly 60 miles out of the way to "lose" our tail ..
> *) After my longest period with no sleep (16 days) driving down a bumpy dirt road at 4am, thinking I hit a girl on rollerblades (the road was barely driveable, skating would be out of the question) .. getting out with my gun as I figgured since if she got my tag the police would come and bust us, she would have to die.. I looked for her while the others in the car tried to talk sense into me .. after not being able to find her I figgured she had escaped and was on her way to report me, so expecting to get pulled over I threw an ounce of awesome crystal in the grass.. I went home and slept for like 2 days but didn't live that one down for months!
> 
> *) After first setting up our lab we were way to paranoid - the combo of unlimited, free meth and knowing if we did get caught we would actually go away for years made for some rough nights... we first thought there were agents in the trees around our house, one night  we were all paranoid and when you're with others that will fuel the paranoid flames, well, I don't know how it happened but the idea that we were setup to be raided in the morning came into play.. of course these things are generally not public knowledge, and any sober person would think of this... but not us.. of course being the sane people we are we had to 'confirm' this - again, someone came up with the idea that all these DEA agents from all over the country had come to our town and were staying at the Holiday Inn .. we took a drive by and didnt see any law enforcement type cars - so we assumed they were using siezed cars and identified a bunch we thought were likely targets - some vans for hauling away our stuff, some sports cars for chasing, and a utility van ideal for hauling us away (no windows or anything) .. so we report back to the house tyo report our awaiting doom.. the idea is hatched that the best thing we can do is get away .. we end up going to Orlando (about an hour away from us) and spending a few days in a hotel - but since they would have obviously suspected us to stay at a shitty hotel he went to a $470/night 3-bedroom condo type place ... basically had a huge party spending a few thousand bucks over the course of about 4 nights..
> 
> *) Painting the house at night under floodlights... don't ask!
> 
> FUN WITH FIREARMS
> 
> Like all good speedfreaks we invested a fair amount of money in guns.. I personally had two handguns (a 9mm Glock 17 and a small .38 revolver) along with a 20 gauge semi-automatic shotgun, between the 4 people living in the house we had some real stopping power, one of the guys was able to get a fully automatic AR-15 .. anyway, throw in all the IV meth you can pump into your arms and stay awake for a week - wackiness will ensue ..
> 
> *) The most lethal - there are currently 3 people living in our lab, one is away out of state and the other has made a cash run that will take him at least 2 hours.. so it's just me and a friend, well, we here the door open but the "entry phrase" isn't announced.. see, this was our system, when you left to go somewhere you would say some random phrase, when you returned home you had to say the same phrase if all was cool, if there were problems (ie the DEA got you and forced you to go back home to bust your fellow cooks) you would announce some other phrase .. well, the door opens and nothing is said.. to make a long story short - a 20 gauge shot is fired through the bedroom door, luckily it missed the intruder - the girlfriend of the roomate that failed to cancel his plans with her when he had to make the unexpected cash run.. needless to say, after she finished crying she left to never return, they later broke up .. I wonder why?
> 
> *) Somehow we decided that we were being watched by agents, but this was common, the thing is, this time they were around the house, one in the tree outside the front door.. so when making a dash to the car I took several 9mm shots into the tree while my other housemate took a few shots into the bushes .. killed them fuckers!
> 
> Thats about it.. there are lots of other examples of our insanity but those are the most meorable.. *



You are a damn good storyteller.  You should write a book or something.


----------



## dada

Phreex...... you need to STAY AWAY FROM DRUGS


----------



## andruejaysin

some people I knew bought some little ceramic gizmo at a yardsale. Anyway, it rattled when you shook it. So the get the idea that it's bugged. I tried to explain that they bought it at a yard sale, what did the cops bug it and then just hope some tweakers bought it? After much debate, they decided to break it open to see what was inside. Of course, all that was ever inside was a shard of ceramic that had broke loose, so they found nothing.


----------



## $n0w

^^^ Cant blame them for not tryin... they just happened to buy the non-bugged-but-mysterious-sound gizmo.


----------



## jml0423

omg i love this thread makes me want some meth


----------



## angel_baby55

> The funniest part was when I logged onto bluelight and was convinced that my friends had somehow set up a false site and EVERY SINGLE post was directed to ME and related to the 'game'. I spent hours and hours reading whatever I could because there were all these 'clues' in it to help me break out.






thats really funny.....hahah.... i try to keep off the internet when on ANYTHING.


----------



## Adolfo

So this one didn't happen on meth but 'shrooms and weed. I was under investigation at the time by the cops so I guess that might have prompted the paranoia somehow. Anyway I was hanging out with a guy I know from my school but I hadn't ever really fit in with on account of I had always been the studious type at school while he hung out with the cool kids three years older than us and always knew what the latest hip hop was, etc.
So this one night he gets 'shrooms and I want in so we meet at his friend's house (who I didn't know) and try and to be cool as another couple of guys I barely knew aslo show up and take some with us. So we take them and smoke pot, and I'm trying to play tug of war with the dog, since I didn't really know what to say to them (I get aloof when I'm nervous).
When the paranoia set in I had started thinking they were taking me to a secluded spot in a nearby state park to jump me. I just looked at the orginal hook-up and he'd given me a look like, "Yep, that's what we're planing.." So I start thinking of ways to make a break for it, I'm pretty confident I can outrun them if I need to.
Then we changed spots to change the vibes. I still started getting paranoid though, I thought since these guys had had friends for so much longer they had somehow developed super social powers, which they were going to use for maliciously against me. They were social vampires and they were stealing my memories. This fit in nicely with the establishment's warnings that marijuana weakened short term memory, but I didn't get how they wouldn't feel the same negative effects. I rationalized that weed could either give you those powers or make you vulnerable to them, depending on how you used it.
Cut to standing in the middle of the par trying to hang out. I started thinking all the pressure was on me to come up with something cool to prove I could fit in with them so I start imagining all these CGIs in my mind, like helicopters flying through the air from their POV, etc. I hear one of them like, "Not bad.." and so it goes. Anyway, shortly after two of the guys I hardly knew left, and it was just me, the guy and his friend at who's house we'd taken them at. I started getting pretty paranoid around then, thinking of the cops I'd met in the past few weeks and their superiors who's job it was undoubtedly to hang around their offices at night and meditate about the guys they were investigating. I started thinking they had surveillance on me and they would raid if I went back into the park, which we were heading for. I finally couldn't take it anymore and had to tell the guys I was going home (even though I could have had a ride with the guy I came with). He was like, "You don't understand, I've done this a lot of times.." but I was just, " No, you don't understand, the cops have been watching me.."
We went our separate directions after that but I still couldn't shake the paranoia. So much so that about 8-9 blocks from the park, still downtown sowewhat, I decided I had to drop the remaining stash. I had about a third of a gram of shrooms left and a little bit of weed to share in a future joint. I palmed it, then graciously crouched to tie my shoe slowly deposit it on the ground (I thought dropping it would be visible).
Anyway, I know this a sorry excuse for an admissible or cool paranoia story, I just had to get that off my chest.


----------



## drug_wench

hmmm meth psychosis is great to have a laugh about later, wen u rememebr how freaked out u got over nothing at all
these posts r a laugh - i can relate to stuff like lying 2 lose phantom stalkers, sumtimes it gets 2 the point where i dont know if shits real or not personaly
phreex ur posts in particular make me smile, sum gd times uve had there
im tweaking my titties off rite now cos i managed 2 lose my usualtolerance alarmingly fast afta 8 days not smoking meth.......silly me but wat the hell its like a rollercoaster ride, u know its gonna b fuckin scary but ur on already and u just gotta ride it out and afta all wen u get off ull want another ride..... 8) 
ok paranoia stories
1. afta a week-long run i suddenly 'realised' i was being watched by a man in black who i perceived a ssum government agent spying on me
over that day i kept seeing him evrywhere.....gives me the shits even thinking about it.....and i wudnt answer any phone calls cos i thought it was this man, and evrytime i looked outside id think id see him but hed suddenly 'move away' behind bushes and shit
i cudnt go out and i was paralysed wiv fear so i grabbed a knife and locked all my doors and shut the curtains and patrolled the house listening for noises and loking 4 shadows
wen i ran out of meth and was 2 paranoid 2 go out i just shut myself in my room and hid under the bed 2 try and sleep where no one wud find me but my old lady came round and just about got it wiv the knife wen at first i thought the man in black had sent her - i earned a 'crisis team' visit 4 that one, and sum great tranquilisers
2.  once i decided my old man was plotting 2 kill me during a little binge, and i freaked out about my old lady going 2 see him cos i thought she was giving him 'information' - i was  trying 2 listen into phone calls she made and shit thinking it was to him and i wasnt just freaked about it i was in full meth-rage mode and i literally turned the house upside down, threw stuff evrywhere, chucked the phone thru the window 'so mum cudnt ring the bastard anymore', kicked in the walls, wrote all over the doors, carved dirty words in the tabletop, broke all the lights, then i went out armed wiv a knife and went 2 his house yelling at him 'ill kill you first'
little police warning for that
3.  just earlier before i kept hearing what i thought was a burglar or sumthing trying 2 get in the door and i keep seeing a person outta the corner of my eye (then remember the glass door shows my reflection) and evrything sounds all echoey and out of it and racing at me cos thats just how shit gets 2 me wen im tweaking - anyway wen i kept hearing the thumping at the door i was nearly having a heart attack and ive spent the last half hr trying 2 figure out how im going 2 take on this guy wen he gets in, then finally afta refueling myself wiv more meth i hav realised its my cat trying 2 get in........goddamn time wasted freaking out about shit


----------



## Nick-E V

one time i came home after a bender and tried going to sleep. about 15 later i started hearing strange clicking sounds coming from the floor near my bed. taking into account everything i had done during the weekend i tried to ignore it but it didn't stop. finally, i turned on my bedside lamp to see whether there was actually something there or i had just broken my brain. when the light fell upon the floor, i saw the most grotesque looking stick bug i had ever laid eyes on, crawling along the floor. i quickly grabbed the closest blunt object (he-man action figure) i could find and pressed down as hard as i could, but the sweet sound of an insect carapace cracking wasn't to be heard. i lifted the action figure to find that my enemy was still on the move, so i tried again. this time it retalliated by squirting a milky substance up toward my hand. this continued for a few minutes as i shifted positions to get more leverage and hopefully vanquish my foe for good.  after a while i grew impatient and turned on the ceiling light and went in for a closer look. 

it was a spring from a ballpoint pen.

i spent at least 3 minutes trying to kill a fucking spring.

i haven't done meth for over a year now, and i'm glad for that.


----------



## chooselife

hey hey just letting you know that ive got the same illness and i do meth as often as my tolerance levels arnt up and as often as i can afford it..no major real side effects apart from the norm..it relaxes me and helps me study and concentrate...so im going to approach my psych about ADD next time i see him  hope your puff session went well, mine is %) 



			
				prettyuglymilk said:
			
		

> the last time i did meth, about three months ago, i had the worst psychotic episode of my life. it's rather, er, stupid of me to do meth at all, as i already have paranoid schizophrenia, but it's the only thing other than coke that makes life feel okay. at least for a while. i was up a couple of days with my boyfriend doing line after line....i forget how many days....just days....talking non-stop, staring at mirrors as always, whatnot...then i started to lose it, lecturing my bf for about three hours outside (and i never go outside fucked up, i'm too paranoid) about why he is evil for not being vegan, bringing up all these facts i wasn't aware i knew of, but later looked up and realised i actually did know what i was talking about....then for some reason he was talking about politics, and i hate political discussions, so i lectured him, ranted, raved, for another like 4 hours or something  outside yelling and screaming about how nothing will ever ever get solved through any political maneuver, no matter how benign, since the problems of the world are inherent within the political system and it must be abolished before any change could be made...i don't know. i forget most of what i said or what the fuck my points were and everything else....all i remember was getting very deep into economics and political history and whatnot, and i actually quoted things correctly that i am not conscious of ever having read. at a point my bf decided i was being much too argumentative and a bitch, so he went inside...i blacked out and when i came to i was in my apartment. he was sitting on a chair with his eyes open staring straight ahead deadly, and the room was acutely altered, a distinctly different place than what i think of as reality, and he just radiated a sense of deadness. i kept screaming at him to listen to me to wake up to acknowledge me, and he was dead. then i blacked out again and was in the kitchen and he was standing next to me and we were talking, arguing. he went into the other room and i sobbed holding the oven, wracking horrible crying...so he came back and asked me what was the matter and i just stared at him with a horrified look, because i couldnt' tell if he was real or not, because the him that was sitting in the chair was dead and unreal, and i thought he was gone forever, dead and non-existant...i made him convince me for hours he was real. it doesn't sound like much. but it was horrible. i've had hallucinations and psychotic episodes in my life before that were completely not drug-related, but this was terrifying. probably a good reason why i should never do meth or any other drug that's a no-no for the mentally ill.....but i am stupid and don't really give much of a damn for life anymore. i'm doing meth tonight. it's been so long. it's such a dumb idea.


----------



## Angelus

Ive got another good one.  One day after about 3 days of tweaking I started to get really paranoid.  I was sitting in my apartment and I started hearing all kinds of voices comming from outside. Of course I immediately thought these were cops and federal agents closing in to arrest me. I wasnt doing any dealing at the time, so i'm not sure why I was so convinced that this was the case. Anyway, after about an hour of this I freaked out and literally dove out of my window (ground floor apartment, so no harm done). I ran down into the woods, and down to the town center area. I kept seeing the same cars driving by me, with people talking on their cell phone and thought that it was part of an elaborate plot to corner me just at the right time, this wnet on for an hour or so. I finally found my way into some other woods and started putting lit ciggarette in tree  branches so if anyone was tailing me they would smell the smoke and look in that direction. At one point I made it to a pay phone and called a very close friend and told her what was happening. She agreed to come and pick me up back at my apartment. I made my way back to the apartment and had to cross a very large creek to get back there. There was a large tree that had fallen that bridged the two banks. I attempted to cross, but fell of and into the cold creek. This immediately snapped me out of my paranoia. 2 minute later I ran into a cop on my way back, sopping wet. She asked me if I was ok and I said yes. I made it back to my place, feeling like a fool. My friend came and got me and took me back to her house to recover.


----------



## missjane

Metzger said:
			
		

> hehe...meth is nice, I will throw in some nice stories from the cold Sweden for ye boys and girls as soon as these fucking Subutexs is out of my system...




why do you need to wait for the subutex to be out of your system??


----------



## AlphaCharlieID

Im still new to it, but after a big one last night, and being awake for nearly 42 hours, i keep seing a frog everywhere!


----------



## pin

After 3 days I decided to take off home. On the drive home I kept seeing guys walking around the sidewalks with flashlights. I guess it was a distortion from the porch lights of houses? Well anyhow I wondered who they were and so I decided to drive around a little while and watch them. After I noticed how bad this was fucking with me I just went home lol. My binges have always been on adderall 30's as the meth person I did know got busted like a week after we were introduced. 

Also will never forget the time I got caught at school with a drug drawing made by my friend after he stayed up for 6 days, I still dont get all the inside details of it.....And explaining it to the principals was a little odd, well of course I didnt explain shit but still.


----------



## PhreeX

Keep in minde the stories I typed were only a sliver of all the events that were totally bat-shit insane, but all this happend back in '97-'98, since then I have moved out of the lab, left all the guns and thousands in labware behind (hypothetical of course, as illegal guns and making meth is illegal) ... I can now look back on it type these memories in amusement as it really was amusing ...  since then I have touched meth a few times when I wanted the enrgy to dance my ass off at a club or the energy to stay up to cram for a final, but it was always like a one night thing... no binges ....

It's not until you sober up you realize "damn, I was really fucked in the head!"

//p


----------



## trancedance777

amen phreex. I just recently came out of a 6 year 4 gram a day addiction to ketamine... among ever other drug in the book but ketamine was basically "water" in my life. I needed it to live.. After doing countless ridiculous things (lots due to meth ) like watching someone bury their dead wife at 4 in the morning tripping my balls off in their backyard... i can look back and say... Wow. I was so fucked up i didnt realize life really has consequences. Thank god im not in jail and now have a high paying job.


----------



## Jakus

care to elaborate on the whole burying in the backyard fiasco?


----------



## majikchef

Let me tell you about  a man we call, "Chef Big Dick". This is the person who intoduced me to crank. We sat around his kitchen table for days on end. One time I had to go home and make an appearance. Minutes after getting home i get a call from the Chef. "Get back here. The Feds are everywhere!" He kept his dope in a briefcase. When we got back, he and his briefcase were hugged up in the barn loft under piles of hay. It took us over 17 hours to convince him to come down. I'll tell you about the "shadow people" and the "devil under the kitchen sink" later!


----------



## munciedjsquirrel

ohhh jeepers
this is one of my many horrid meth stories....
so me and my budies are on a week long binge...no sleep
we go to this rave in colombus called smokem tokem...its on 4:20
good party
anyways we were sellin some over gassed crank so it was yellow...the kids were callin it the butter.....
at the party we roll and snorty some 2-cb, do some k and bought some shrooms...the next day, we eat the shrooms...still no sleep...
so that night im tryin to go to sleep...
shadow people invade my room. and im freaking out. i keep covering my head with blankets to get away from them and there still there when i uncover.
finally it gets to the point where i just stare at the one thats sitting on my windowsill in a hoodie...lock eyes with it, and it goes away
meth sucks....lucid dreaming rules!!!!!


----------



## rolls

wrathful said:
			
		

> this was one of the funniest things i have ever read on the internet. also it makes me frustrated because i can only acquire adderall (which is child's play compared to meth, though my friends and i are pretty damn heavy adderall users -- like, our stories are almost as zany as these).
> 
> in conclusion: you people have the best stories ever.
> 
> also fedex me some meth, kthx.
> 
> bob smith
> 123 main street
> sometown, somestate 12345




After reading these stories you are actually more inclined to take meth?

What the fuck is wrong with you boy? I never even want to see this stuff after reading this thread, pshychosis, do you know what that means? its not fun these people were genuinely freaking out completely paranoid.


----------



## itsjustme

This happened after 3 months of daily IV meth use. I slept maybe once every 3-4 days and ate almost never. The guy I was seeing at the time was also a dealer, so unlimited free meth basically...He was a  really scary guy and he liked to fuck with my head when I was already paranoid. I became convinced that he had hidden bombs in my apartment, that he was part of a Satanic cult and wanted to skin me alive/torture me/eat my heart/etc. This was all based on shit he said to me to make me more paranoid. I was so scared of the bombs that I dismantled my whole apartment. I ripped the upholstery off all the furniture, pulled up the carpeting, removed large sections of the walls, the paneling, the drywall, cut all the wires to the stove, fridge, light fixtures, , removed the faceplates from the wall sockets and took the sockets out of the walls (actually started a fire doing this), took apart the sinks and bathtubs and had begun to take apart the stove. I thought he had made a copy of my keys (actually I know he did) so I asked the landlady to change the locks. When she came in she saw the apartment and basically it was "leave now or I'm evicting you." Still trying to pay for the damages on that one.

Once we were driving in his car and I got so scared I made him let me out, in the middle of a snowstorm, in the middle of nowhere, in the middle of the night. Wouldn't get back in his car no matter what. Took me all night to get home. 

By the end of these few months I was so fucking crazy. I remember wandering around outside for 3 days too scared to go back in my house, you know all those lines they paint on the street to show where power lines go and for construction stuff? Yeah I thought all those markings indicated where the bombs were placed and I was running around the city in a panic trying to escape. I thought people with guns were chasing me. It was so scary, it was so real in my head and I truly believed I was going to die.


----------



## dontstartwithme

i think the worst ive ever flipped out was the result of combining 5 days up,security cameras, and a police scanner. enough said


----------



## Amebix

aaa i cant imagine how many hours i spent staring out the windows because i was SURE that at any second the friend who followed me home was gonna peek through, or staring at and making faces and giving the middle finger to that crack in my cieling my parents were staring at me through, or the time that they came down in the middle of the night blasting the tv and talking about me and what they were gonna do with me (this didnt actually happen), or all those people that turned out to be posts and road signs, it took me months after quitting to finally realize that people arent all playing mind games in an attempt to out me on traits i didnt even have. I narrowed down the camera to inside my stereo speakers or in my lightbulbs. I still crave it too.


----------



## Amebix

rolls said:
			
		

> After reading these stories you are actually more inclined to take meth?
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you boy? I never even want to see this stuff after reading this thread, pshychosis, do you know what that means? its not fun these people were genuinely freaking out completely paranoid.



makes an amusing anecdote when you get over it.


----------



## Burgie

A friend of mine woke me up around 1am in the morning wanting to look at my local community paper that gets delivered free every week to everyone is the suburbs. He wanted to check my paper with his to make sure someone hadn't "planted" a fake newspaper at his house. "Whatever would make you think that?" I asked him.

He used to work night shift at a mass production bakery so he would leave for work around midnight - 1am and return early morning. It was winter and he never had any problem getting his car started or ice on the windows or whatever. Anyway, in this local paper was a full page advertisment with the headline "Is ice on your windows driving you crazy?" or something like that. It just so happened that on this particular day when he left for work his windows were covered in ice and he thought the cops had set him up to drive him nuts. He started telling me someone was in his roof stealing his electricity, there was a little spot on his wall during the day that would turn to a light at night and demanding I tell him what it was, the cops had bugged his car with a remote control to turn on and off his turbo whenever they filled like it. He said he was speeding at nearly 200kph through red lights and no one was stopping him. I'm sitting with him in my jocks at 1 in the morning (I have kids and a family so it was unusual for me to be up that time during the week) and he tells me other people are in my house and I've got them hiding from him. I'd never encountered a meth-psychosis person before and I'd known him all my life and he was freaking me out. We laughed about it after though.


----------



## haribo1

*Guns & Meth don't mix*

This happened in The Netherlands in 2000 or 2001, I forget which. Friend who was meth fiend and very unstable (believed in world-wide conspiracy and so on) went on a run for 11 days. By day 11, I went to the place he was staying to meet him pointing a double-barreled shotgun at me. Great fun, trying to talk to someone who is paranoid, hasn't slept in 11 days and thinks you an 'agent' out of killing you! It took me 2 hours, the promise of beer (which carmed him down) and a LOT of explaining to avoid getting seriously dead. 
 I hate meth, it's easily worse than heroin and cocaine, maybe even crack. I dunno about the last, but it's neck & neck...


----------



## yuppu

While trying to sleep after toking up some cannabis after a long weekend traveling. I had been eating a few mg's every day with decent sleep. I was seeing demons gaurding this shrine in/to space. I think it was the first closed eye visual that left me very frighted.


----------



## trailz101

okay,here's one for all y'all...
i used to live on an island off the wst coast of b.c. and once a month would head into town to stock up on e,coke and music...this one particular trip included speed,my girlfrien at the time wanted to "fiend".so anyways i was almost out the door of my dealers when i rembered "oh yeah,do you know where i can get some speed?"he looks a t me and says"the girl who's sitting on the bed is my girlfriend,she's got some...".so i buy like,1/4 gr. and she says "have you ever done it before?""no" the next thing i know,it's 8pm.i got an hr. to catch the last ferry home."when  i got home that night i was torqued. sooooo high.i finished the coke.dropped a 150 ml. cap of m.d.m.a. and was on the last of the meth...my girlfriend was on a cruise with her family and i had the hole property to myself(20 acres of lush forest). so there i am in a tent listening to janes addiction when the e kicks in.BAM! wowzers.first time ever with pure e...here's where things get strange...i noticed a girl sitting next to my tent in a place where no one would be able to sit comfortably,in a real thick bush,no way to get where she was and absolutely no reason to go there. there was a tinkerers blue suitcase outside the tent door and dozens of picnic tables setup outside in the backyard.there was a tent next to mine where a bunch of kids were insude playing cards.up the hill were a bunch of men building something,they had blue wagons...like circus wagons. so i decide to walk around a bit and see what's going on.there's multiple families arriving and setting up what appears to be a family reunion of some sort. i then notice my girlfriend sitting in her car with some guy with short spiky oarnge hair and black rimmed glasses.my girls on a cruise.i try talking to her through the glass but she ignores me and just stares straight ahead.i sit down at the garage door and take in the sights. when i notice these skater kids hanging out in the bushes(they're standing on branches 1/2 an inch thick. ) weird. i look to my left and see these native elders in full regalia beckoning me over. i walk over and it's like they're talking to me but with muted audio.anyway,after what seemed lika an initiation ceremony of sorts i was led to a cedar tree about 100 feet high.there was a ladder leaning against it and some guy with a cap looks over into the forest and i look with him,he looks at teh ladder and i climb onto the tree.when i got into the tree i noticed a little child about 8 or 9 looking at me with joy and good vibes in his eyes,so i start climbing more. when igot to about 50 feet i looked around,and the leaves came down on the form of a pair of hands in a helpful gesture,that's when i became aware of totem animals all around me,of all kinds from all over the planet,they were in the trees...so i'm about 10 feet from the top of the tree and there's these little hand sewn birds on the end of the branches,hmmm...i think i'm supposed to go and get one i think to myself,next thing i know,i'm walking out on a branch that's nowhere near thick enuf to support m weight when it snaps! the only thing that saved my ass,was cuz i had my armpits around two other branches and shimmied back to the trunk,can't believe i didn't fall(at least 80 feet up!)i didn't getthe bird.the top of the tree was swaying back and forth.when i was coming down all snakelike stylez my knee became wedged inbetween a fork in the tree...i was there for 2 hrs. at least yelling for help when this native dude poked his head into the yard seeing what all the screaming was about.he saw me and i told him what was up,and could he please positition the ladder closer to me so i could pry myself out?he did and when i got down i thanked him and proceeded to tell him that those others wouldn't help at all...others? is what his eyes appeared to be saying...it goes on and on(i saw a u.f.o. later on!)there was one other guy at the house,he was sleeping when o got home and a huge HUMMMM ing sound woke him, he thoght it was my music pounding. weird stuff,my fingers hurt.i'm going home. all in all...meth is a fucked up drug,who the fuck would invent somet5hing so fucked up and why? special agent TYMMEH!!! checking out...


----------



## trailz101

oh yeah! there was a loft my friend and i shared where on the cornerafter day 2 a little witch would appear. it would stay there for days just staring at the apt. - day 8 and i'm the last one awake,i pry my eyes away from the computer screen(weird matrix things going on with the screen).when i notice everyones backpack straps morph into cats tails...swaying...-i rode my mtb from van. b.c. to edmonton.alberta because i thought they were going to get me. 7 1/2 days no sleep.7 grams  later...   - la la la... good times...


----------



## raverchik

I like paragraphs


----------



## mattyp

only time iv had major problems was at this chicks place. there was probably 6 of us there, been up for 3 nights non-stop smoking. cars kept driving up and down the street no matter the time. we ended up hiding out the front in the bushes to try and spot if they were cops. when the neighbours got home and saw 4 people hiding behind trees it freaked us the fuck out. we hid inside in the back room and baracaded the door.


----------



## AnewMan

Ahh being in a psychotic state for about 3 weeks really takes a toll on your body.

Most paranoid places to be. 1) riding a ferry to seattle. The inside of the ferry is completely loaded with lights. Sitting up in the chairs feels so retarded... everyone can see your gakked and it bugs you out.

2) downtown seattle, 2am. Scary as fuck.  Homeless people everywhere. Drug hustlers and bums. All of em want to shank your ass.

3) every song on the radio has to be turned as soon as lyrics are spoke. They all have something to do with the impending disaster.

4) A friend of a friend is someone who wants to shank your ass and put you in a wooden box and dump your ass in the woods. why? who the fuck knows why.

5) radio stations are definately talking directly to you.

common traits of DSM criteria for psychosis. what a shitty drug.


----------



## twoguysupnorth

ayanna that is priceless. i was the victim of a porn ring. and greek demi-gods taking over the place. too bad i supported them!


----------



## bludragonfly

I think I may be very strange in this but I use meth psychosis for entertainment. Maybe it's not full blown psychosis and that's why. I know going in that things are going to get weird after so I just "roll" with it, kind of like hallucinating on purpose.


----------



## drew345

Only thing I ever saw I was smoking pot been up for 3 days on meth saw a cockroach crawling out of the bowl while I was hitting it strait scared the shit out of me.


----------



## LaurenLive2Party

Okay, I never done meth so never had meth psychosis, but I did have some Cocaine Grandiosity and later on a psychotic break. While on one of my first lines of blow I called The Standard Hotel in West Hollywood, CA and said I was Britney Spears assistant and to prepare for her showing up. LMAO. They totally bought it too. 14 hours of primo coke later I could not stop talking, panicking, and thought I was going nuts and would never recover. It was like hell. This is why I will NEVER do coke without Xanax again.


----------



## raverchik

Burgie said:
			
		

> A friend of mine woke me up around 1am in the morning wanting to look at my local community paper that gets delivered free every week to everyone is the suburbs. He wanted to check my paper with his to make sure someone hadn't "planted" a fake newspaper at his house. "Whatever would make you think that?" I asked him.
> .



I find this one of the funniest stories on here, I dunno why! hahaha


----------



## Tiffy_aka_Nibbles

munciedjsquirrel said:
			
		

> ohhh jeepers
> this is one of my many horrid meth stories....
> so me and my budies are on a week long binge...no sleep
> we go to this rave in colombus called smokem tokem...its on 4:20
> good party
> anyways we were sellin some over gassed crank so it was yellow...the kids were callin it the butter.....
> at the party we roll and snorty some 2-cb, do some k and bought some shrooms...the next day, we eat the shrooms...still no sleep...
> so that night im tryin to go to sleep...
> shadow people invade my room. and im freaking out. i keep covering my head with blankets to get away from them and there still there when i uncover.
> finally it gets to the point where i just stare at the one thats sitting on my windowsill in a hoodie...lock eyes with it, and it goes away
> meth sucks....lucid dreaming rules!!!!!


 I know this is way late but didn't you forget the part where we damn near flipped the Explorer!!!! How could you leave that out!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ivan420

I once got lost in a waking dream where i was fighting Algebraic equations in ping-pong under the sea while i had to solve them.

i also have seen UFO's and convinced myself they were observing me, so i covered my  room with tin-foil


----------



## rolls

Ivan420 said:
			
		

> I once got lost in a waking dream where i was fighting Algebraic equations in ping-pong under the sea while i had to solve them.
> 
> i also have seen UFO's and convinced myself they were observing me, so i covered my  room with tin-foil



Oh god, this isn't a meth story but I was delirious from being sick, anyway I had been doing some programming the previous day and I was semi conscious/dreaming and thought I was stuck inside a computer trying to make the code work for hours. In the end I was stuck in some sort of loop.

Was horrible.


----------



## xanaxed

.... maybe another time ...


----------



## Dragynfyr

Not meth, but after being up for 2 and a half days on amph. studying for finals, just yesterday I actually say the most convincing hallucination that wasn't the result of an antihistamine.

I'd been getting lots of flashes of light and 'floaters' flying about for about 24 hours.
I was online, (and this was RIGHT after hitting some really good bud.) and for about 5 seconds I found myself looking at this video playing of a street scene, with a red banner hanging from a street light, blowing in the wind.

Then I realized I was looking at a still photograph.


----------



## SashaK

phree, Omg you amaze me your stories 
wow


----------



## McFly

Some of this is absolutley incredible, both funny and terrifying at the same time. I'd love to try meth when i'll be in the staes in march but i'll be glad you dont get it here much i reckon.

Once i mixed speed with psych truffles and after chewing my nails in my garden decided to that my mum was spying on me and began checking every wardrobe and drawer in our house armed with a big butchers knife. Fairly tame but i'm not much of a tweaker.


----------



## Dragynfyr

McFly said:


> Once i mixed speed with psych truffles and after bewing my nails in my garden decided to that my mum was spying on me and began checking every wardrobe and drawer in our house arnmed withj a big butchers knife. Fairly tame but i'm not much of a tweaker.






So if you did do er' in while she was stuffed in your dresser drawer, do you think you could convince the authorities that she was already in there and you weren't trying to hide her? hmmmm =p


----------



## FlippingTop

omg this thread is hilarious :D

and kind of sad at the same time, but more funny :D


----------



## bayoubrut

Late one night me and a buddy decided to go geocache while we were twisted off.  We didn't want to get caught ridin dirty so we both did twenty over's and paid dearly for it with our sanity.  My buddy swore up and down he was straight to drive but I knew he did the same amount as me and I wasnt cool to operate any machinery.  The first sign we were in trouble was when my partner stopped in the middle of a 4 lane road at the train crossing and waited for a train that wasn't there.   It took me three or four min to realize what he was doing.  I said ok  now its my turn you moron.  I then got pulled over for driving left of center.  When the cop approached my window I had forgot I had my geocache'ing light  clipped on the rim of my hat and I blinded the trooper.  He said "you boys fixin to do some mining?"


----------



## claire22

i have millions of these, hahaha
first one that comes to my head though, I was driving along a reasonably deserted road, and had been awake for 7 nights. I was going ker-razy.
Anyway I see a cop car driving along, and I assume they are after me. Why me? I do not know, but I totally convinced myself someone had tipped off that I would be driving up here, I did a U-turn and went for a 2 hour detour to the opposite side of town, convinced they could still see me. I couldn't see them and tried to rationalise thoughts, but then the idea came to my head that they had an invisible car (circa james bond..) and also thought the birds and trees were tipping the cops off on where I was.
I ran out of my car and dumped about 2 grams of shards in the bin, plus my pipe.
Satisfied they would have no proof, I drove home still scared out of my mind and superglued my windows shut and locked my front door, made sure all the curtains were totally closed.
I turned my mobile and computer off (just incase they could track me through them) and sat on my couch for 24 hrs peeping out windows til I finally fell asleep 'cos I chucked all my shards in the bin. Someone would have had a lucky day going through that bin, $800 bucks worth.


----------



## veaux1

bayoubrut said:


> Late one night me and a buddy decided to go geocache while we were twisted off.  We didn't want to get caught ridin dirty so we both did twenty over's and paid dearly for it with our sanity.  My buddy swore up and down he was straight to drive but I knew he did the same amount as me and I wasnt cool to operate any machinery.  The first sign we were in trouble was when my partner stopped in the middle of a 4 lane road at the train crossing and waited for a train that wasn't there.   It took me three or four min to realize what he was doing.  I said ok  now its my turn you moron.  I then got pulled over for driving left of center.  When the cop approached my window I had forgot I had my geocache'ing light  clipped on the rim of my hat and I blinded the trooper.  He said "you boys fixin to do some mining?"




That's hysterical....


----------



## Bomboclat

WOOH i have one 

not my best but those are wayyyy too embarrassing hhahahah

So after coming home from a rave i didn't want the party to end and ended up taking meth.
After the MDMA wore off i was left tweaking the rest of the night and when i got up to pee for the 50th time i swore i had a molly (150mg pure MDMA capsule) on my lap which fell onto the floor. I told myself id get it later and went and did my business. I then got back to the room to pick up the molly and i couldn't find it! I looked onto the bed and realized that my friends dog was in the room and i panicked! i thought the dog must have ate it and starting freaking the fuck out!!

I then proceeded to tear my friends room apart and go nuts thinking "oh my god i just killed my friends dog omg omg omg!" I put wet towels on the dog, looked online for help, and almost woke her up to tell her what was going on, and then went wait a minute i left the molly in my friends wallet, lemme check again, and LOW AND BEHOLD there it was 
safe and sound.

When my friends woke up the next morning all they could do was laugh at my craziness 

**if i hadn't found the pill in the wallet, i would have immediately woken up my friend and called 911 BTW**


----------



## Venrak

Well...After a week binge, one night I was staying a a friend's parent's place  for the night, I was all tweaked out, eating, smoking, sniffing...Smoking way too much pot, and somehow I got it into my head that my adam's apple was disconnected, convinced that it could unhook.
 I spent six hours in front of the mirror, forcing my throat around, thinking I was just on the verge of "hooking" two sections back together, hen failing, over and over, through panic attacks. Until I was found in the morning by my friend, and his mother who, heh,  held me and told me I was fine and that it would just arrange itself if I left it alone. 

Later that day I would see two-foot diameter spiders around, one in particular that stopped infront of me while I was smoking a joint with a friend. It looked at me, scuttled a bit, then lunged at me. I screamed, tried to run, fell, and it was gone. Hah. 

And there were the bicycles I'd see go by me, then disappear, only to hear the whirring of the wheels go off into the distance, Yep. 

Another time, I had been eating amphetamine for...Three days only, and my sinuses started continually sloughing off mucous down my throat, for over a day, ( I think I was just sick, in retrospect) and at one point I was convinced my lungs were no longer capable of absorbing oxygen due to the mucous, no matter how deeply I breathed, I felt deprived of oxygen, and I started seeing spots and hyperventilating...Another panic attack. Hah, I stuymbled into my dad's room, told him I was dying because my lungs won't work and dropped to the floor and got me to stop hyperventilating. Heh, and I was fine.  I really thought that was it. I even started saying goodbye to my daughter in my mind.


----------



## solidity

*Being watched*

I don't do meth anymore, but I have got endless stories..
I moved in with a guy who tweaked a lot which was cool because I tweaked a lot too. He wasn't someone I would consider a relationship with now, but it was all about the drugs. I lived with him for about 9 months before moving out, and never returning.
It all started when about a month into my stay, I began hearing voices from the light switches and the electrical outlets. They would tell me what I was doing at the time, like, "Solidity is changing her clothes", or "Solidity is eating soup, I think it's chicken noodle". I figured it was the meth, and ignored it. As time went on the voices got more crude, and vile. They were pure evil. The things they said were personal. I heard them in the bathroom, the garage, the bedroom, the kitchen, the den. They would taunt, and laugh at me as though I were not a person, but an object for their entertainment. I told myself it was the drugs, and I could handle myself. As time progressed it got really bad. I heard them in my car, and outside at work. I heard them in the back yard too. There was no escaping them. The guy's who's house it was seemed oblivious to it all. To make a long story short, one morning on my way to work I spotted a device by the computer in the den. I had suspicions, and without really even thinking about it it put it in my purse. I asked the tech guys at work what it was, and they told me it was a motion sensor for a video camera. When you walk passed it, it triggers the camera to start recording. Everything began to make some sense because he always knew what I was up to. I talked to a private investigator who was friends with my boss the same morning. He told me what to look for when searching for a hidden camera. I went home early that day, and cut all the power to the house. I found a network of coax cable coming from everywhere in the house in his attic. All the cables came together at some kind of networking box (cat 9) used for cctv. I took detailed pictures of his set up. Then I tore the box from the attic and threw it in my car for evidence. I took the light dimmers that spoke to me out from the wall, and left.
The police never did anything. They didn't even take a report. I found out a few months later that he sold his house and moved to Oregon in a matter of 90 days. 
Just goes to show you that meth psychosis may not always be in your head.


----------



## leigh12

^^^ loll thats pretty funny if it was some sorta hoax


----------



## ravaged_eden

Excepting solidity's post most of you seem to have a really loose definition of pyschosis... yeah, being spun for a few days everyone gets a little whacked out, it's unnerving and crazy and scary and fun, among other things. That's meth.

Curled up naked in the bathroom corner with tunnel vision trying to avoid the shadow people is a little more towards psychosis. That was an interesting couple of days.


----------



## shlack123

Dude, I have several.  I used to get spun out every day for about 3 years. 

Once, my friends and I (yes, we did meth socially) were holed up in my apartment for 3 days straight, sleepless, talking about jumping out of trees to catch deer for food.  We then spend the 3rd day driving around, inventing words like "Skudaku" which was intended for hot girls.  Like that girl's a skuda, and just yelling Skudaku! to a hot girl across the parking lot, store, etc.  

As far as freak outs...once we kept looking out the window as we thought we heard police helicopters right outside my apartment, and we swore for about 10 hours that they were after us...

Man, meth is a horrible drug


----------



## Dragynfyr

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> ... i thought the dog must have ate it and starting freaking the fuck out!!
> 
> I then proceeded to tear my friends room apart and go nuts thinking "oh my god i just killed my friends dog omg omg omg!" *I put wet towels on the dog*, looked online for help, and almost woke her up to tell her what was going on, and then went wait a minute i left the molly in my friends wallet, lemme check again, and LOW AND BEHOLD there it was
> safe and sound.



lol best image on this whole page hahaha poor dog must not have know Wtf was going on!  this made my morning


----------



## Aesthetics

AbraMontague said:


> Sounds like many of the things you listed aren't really psychosis, just the natural side effects of speed (paranoia, comedowns, depression during the comedown).
> As for #1, you should never use stims to study for an exam if aren't going to have any to take right before the exam. It's called state dependent learning.



No. They are psychoses. When someone experiences severe insomnia like a meth binge, their brain will consequently experience a degenerative psychosis in response to trauma.

That is why you see holes in the lobes of meth users in a CT scan. It is physical evidence of trauma. Theoretically a meth user's brain will weight less than a person with an identical healthy brain having said that it also explains why the users will be more likely to develop degenerative neural diseases than the wider community.

What you labeled "natural side effects" are not natural, but rather collective symptoms of a psychotic episode.

-Med intern.


----------



## chadchad88

just started messing with meth a couple months ago after going threw rehab for heroin still only do meth maybe one two day or two two day binges in a month tonite was my first time iving it and now its 4 am and i am shaking and super weird high. but i feel liike my room mates are going to come into my room cuz the tv is on although deep down i know that they are passed out and if they did they would knock keep in mind they NEVER come in here.hahhah. i can never make eye contact with sober people cuz i feel like they know.does anyone get that feeling ever? new to this site. any tips to not come off liike a high tweaker to people. this shit is way harder to disguise for me then heroin is


----------



## frozenorange

People, thank you for reminding me that, despite the enormous amounts of drugs I've smoked, eaten, snorted and plugged, I am in fact so goddamn normal.


----------



## b4rd

these are so awsome


----------



## ognobognob

lol, oh man... 


i along with a group of friends did the binge thing:


before my buddy wore gloves to hide his bizzare hands while doping we would go into constant trips about how his hands needed to change, and spent one night in winter trying to scale the hospital to give him adecuate operating room to perform such procedures.  i think it was 3-4 in the morning when the security guards came out spotlighting us with flashlights, i didnt carry guns whenever i was tweekin but i always kept cans of hairspray and lighters for torching, the last thing i hope they saw was me and J running away from them yelling about operating tables and IVed drugs.  


we would stay at this cats shack over off his moms land, one of my best friends to this day.. so naturally we had a clay brick and a sawed off mossberg 500 to shoot at whenever we felt appropriate, i cant remember how many countless rounds were fired at it.  till we were basically shooting at a pile of clay in the ground.  


i remember driving down this foresty road in the middle of butt fuck, cause we were trying to hide from the cops... they were listening to our phone calls we had figured, and to my suprise there was a group of people doing satanic rituals in the field to our left.  i got out with crowbar and tried fightiong these people for at least a hour my buddy said, while he smoked cigs constantly watching for the cops.  he said he saw them too but i dont know if he really did

we took apart every radio and clock in the house one time trying to find the taps in the equipment, then burned alll of it in the backyard


----------



## JohnnyPoppySeed

I was doing about a ball of coke a day and bunchs of e's  (100%speed) after staying up for 3 days ...every night after that when i came home i would lie in bed and there was this shadow on my wall that would talk to me.. it told me its name and that it had lived in my building and used to catch pigeons...weird shit..also told me not to tell anyone or id die. I also recurrently saw a miniature lion walk across my desk and i could see its tail moving and legs...the weirdest part was that no matter how long i looked away it was still there it would just go back to where it started and walk across the desk again. Another one i had was hundreds of spiders coming down on webs from the ceiling and crawling all over me...i would look at one come down but when it was about to hit my face it would evaporate...lol fuked up shit


----------



## KushPurpsHaze

When i was a kid my sister pretty much raised me so i was always with her, my sister also sold, used and made meth, so to say the least i saw some weird shit and most of it i completely did not understand until years later when my sister could inform me on some of the things i viewed and lived through.  

So as a kid one of my sisters good friend who was a very scary nazi like badass,that we will name Fluffy had a scar on the top of his head half a foot long, i many years later asked about this scar and person and this is what she told me.

Fluffy was shot up more meth then anyone i knew and liked his handgun very much, one night Fluffy was cleaning his gun in his room, once the gun was cleaned he loaded it and put one in the chamber, it was always on him and ready to go. he walked over to a chair in his room and placed the gun on the  arm rest of a lazy-boy, he then walked directly across from the chair and injected a new dose into his arm, after that he looked back at the direction the chair was in and noticed the gun was about to slip off the arm rest, he rushed to grab the gun before it fell, he was to late, the gun had fell just at the right time to discharged a bullet into his forehead, he however was not on the floor bleeding out or straight up dead. Fluffy climbed into his car drove himself to the hospital where they then did surgery and removed the bullet, he was then informed that the meth in his body saved his life and without it he would have been dead initially. 

And they say Hitlers dead..... thought scares me. anywho crazy shit, smoke weed. 

i was told that


----------



## infestedpasta

One time I thought there was a man in a trench coat standing at my door holding a gun at me... I knew he wasn't real.... But I was still scared..


----------



## BananasAndOranges

I thought everyone was trying to get me in some shit one night. I ended up in a corner in my room shaking for 8 hours hearing voices.


----------



## asplinteredfawn

Homeboy said:


> damn madhatter... you have no idea. phychedelics are nothing compared to the sheer reality and terror that is true meth hallucination after day 4-5+ of a hard binge.
> anyways... phreex, i was always curious. were you living in like a neighborhood? didn't you ever get cops to the house when you were fucking unloading guns? I mean... neighbors report shit like that.



I couldn't agree with you more. I hear voices conspiring against me almost all the time, but I've learned to block them out. I also have seen crazy stuff like a man dressed in a lion suit standing across the street taunting me. Amphetamine psychosis is like what I thought LSD would be like before I ever took it, yet very terrifying and I never really have bad trips.


----------



## hyroller

LOLOL.... I hear people calling my name on good meth at day 1, I can't evin begin to imagine what day 4-5 is like..

Although I've been awake for 4 days on the cleanest gear known to man, and was clear-minded as I'll ever be. Just tired as fuck.

Comedown was a crash n burn though lol


----------



## Stellar.Bomb

I was coming down hard and thought the meth made my gums receed so bad that if I didn't go to the dentist that second my teeth would fall out, I cried for two hours called my dad, it was like 12am I was home alone and screamed at him about my teeth leaving out the meth part obviously... but when we hung up I thought he knew what I was doing and was coming home..l two min. later the bell rings I freak out think its the cops turn out all lights (idky) lol creep open the door, its my moms friend.. I tell her I was sleeping so she left, but she stayed outside my house for like 20min so I KNEW SHE KNEW I WAS ON IT  and that she was calling the cops and standing guard incase I ran... When I finally convinced myself it was o.k... I started seeing things move all creepy n slow... than saw a flash of an old man sitting on my ladder it was scary as hell!... did that stop me from doing it again? nope swims on IT now


----------



## InvisibleEye

... mmm, swim _is_ you, right?


----------



## Moral Decay

Stellar.Bomb said:


> I was coming down hard and thought the meth made my gums receed so bad that if I didn't go to the dentist that second my teeth would fall out, I cried for two hours called my dad, it was like 12am I was home alone and screamed at him about my teeth leaving out the meth part obviously... but when we hung up I thought he knew what I was doing and was coming home..l two min. later the bell rings I freak out think its the cops turn out all lights (idky) lol creep open the door, its my moms friend.. I tell her I was sleeping so she left, but she stayed outside my house for like 20min so I KNEW SHE KNEW I WAS ON IT  and that she was calling the cops and standing guard incase I ran... When I finally convinced myself it was o.k... I started seeing things move all creepy n slow... than saw a flash of an old man sitting on my ladder it was scary as hell!... did that stop me from doing it again? nope swims on IT now



you shouldn't swim on meth you could get a cramp and drown. 

I have some twisted meth stories, hearing music that wasn't there, audio and visual hallucinations, thinking my friends were covertly talking bad about me with me in the room and that is just the light stuff.


----------



## heythatsmybike

horrid story, my best mates brother (rip) use to live in fitzroy, (suburb in melbourne) and was always passionate about his ice. One friday night he had managed to score a massive bag of crystal and went home to proceed on a massive bender. By the sunday he was locked inside his house constantly screaming, for up to 3 hours we were told at the top of his lungs. His neighbor started getting worried so called the cops. They ended up going in and retrieving him with the men in white coats. 12 months later when he was finally released from the psych ward, the first thing he did was go home and grab his machete. Waltz over to his next door neighbor and as soon as he answered his door his arm was severed off. He didn't even give the time to make sure it was the same person. His old neighbor had moved house maybe 3 months after he was submitted, and a new family had moved in.

There is a reason why it's illegal and i don't understand how some people can let themselves get so close to insanity just for a high.


----------



## Moral Decay

anyone here ever experience meth-mites? like seeing/feeling bugs on your skin that didn't exist?


----------



## lujoyalin

oh man ,these storys are making me horny for some meth...

aarrggghh


----------



## CrucifyMyego462

I'm not to fond of this shit. First time doing it and it was on a date with this hot girl, but sad to say I think she is an addict. She claims she is not an addict, but how she acted said it all. I can't say much because I was doing it do and sort of acting the same. It was my first time though. She's done it a lot.. It was fun while it lasted, but I feel guilty for doing it, because it really is like the worst drug in the world. I sort of feel like shit right now. We started yesterday at like 7:30pm and it is not 7:48am. I woke up at like 8am that day. I have only ate one meal. I feel really empty my body is sore and wore out, but no way can I go to sleep right now. Feels impossible, plus I still have some and I want to go ahead and finish it off so I wont have any to do when the temptations kick in. I don't feel like I could become addicted to it, at least for now. I think this is my first and last time. My mouth taste like shit. I guess I am going to be up for the rest of the day. Fuck it... I like to experiment, but this defiantly is not my choice of substance... No No No.... Short of breath also. Fuck it might at well finish it up and take on the full effect, because after that I’m done. I will still to natural substance...


----------



## Moral Decay

CrucifyMyego462 said:


> I'm not to fond of this shit. First time doing it and it was on a date with this hot girl, but sad to say I think she is an addict. She claims she is not an addict, but how she acted said it all. I can't say much because I was doing it do and sort of acting the same. It was my first time though. She's done it a lot.. It was fun while it lasted, but I feel guilty for doing it, because it really is like the worst drug in the world. I sort of feel like shit right now. We started yesterday at like 7:30pm and it is not 7:48am. I woke up at like 8am that day. I have only ate one meal. I feel really empty my body is sore and wore out, but no way can I go to sleep right now. Feels impossible, plus I still have some and I want to go ahead and finish it off so I wont have any to do when the temptations kick in. I don't feel like I could become addicted to it, at least for now. I think this is my first and last time. My mouth taste like shit. I guess I am going to be up for the rest of the day. Fuck it... I like to experiment, but this defiantly is not my choice of substance... No No No.... Short of breath also. Fuck it might at well finish it up and take on the full effect, because after that I’m done. I will still to natural substance...



you should stop, brush your teeth, drink some juice maybe eat a peice of fruit (being wet helps get it down). Your body has had enough for it being your first time. lay down and watch some tv or a movie, there is no reason why you can't rest and do the rest when you wake up. 

You should be careful because my sentiments almost identically mirrored yours immediately before I was using meth daily for over 2 years.


----------



## ElmerBud

I have some stories about thing's I seen and heard while on meth, but the realities are much worse, which include coming very close to suicide and my arrest for being pulled over and found in possession of psuedophedrine pills, iodine and matches.But the worst was the 18 months that I served in the penitentiary.I can tell you with all sincerity that it wasn't worth it.


----------



## TJ5

Shortness of breath, stomach upset indicate low blood sugar. Eat a protein bar or a peice of bread. It wil help ur shortness of 
breath an stomach, put simply malnour-
ishment. B4 i got good @ writing/txpin, i 
rested w eyes shut even when sleep=no go.
I read entire novels. Huge help! Tongue 
scraper=0 meth breath. Otherwise music, 
meditatation, tV, then try sleeping again.


----------



## TJ5

Shortness of breath, stomach upset indicate low blood sugar. Eat a protein bar or a peice of bread. It wil help ur shortness of 
breath an stomach, put simply malnour-
ishment. B4 i got good @ writing/txpin, i 
rested w eyes shut even when sleep=no go.
I read entire novels. Huge help! Tongue 
scraper=0 meth breath. Otherwise music, 
meditatation, tV, then try sleeping again.


----------



## Solarhersteller

Nice post.


----------



## shangel

omg, and i just started smoking and i be tripping on the night, outside might house i always feel like someones in my bushes and i always think is people i have smoked meth with before that i refuse to smoke with again because they get so crazy.... i dnt need someone to act crazier than me... i have somewut control but hey i just started smoking.. these people been smoking for years.. so ya i be thinking they mad that they cnt smoke with me so they be in my bushes... wow... so i am afraid of the outside world at night on meth cause also tress scare the shit out of me i dnt know how but they look like they are after me so i just be staring at a tree like wtf, or why is that tree just chilling, but from far aways night vision i start seeing shawdows of people... also electronics frak me out and i dnt know why, especially like at night on the highways if there is a big construction scene with the lights it be looking like transformers and shit.. one time everyone was sleep and i was so high it felt like everyone was runnning on the walls but it was my heart beating the whole time...   one time i was smoking with this homeboy and i seen a toy in the DARK in my yard blinking and it was freaking me out, DARK N ELECTRONIC WHILE I M HIGH NO so i told him go put it out as in make that toy stop blinkin he goes outside and starts beating the toy to the ground and mind you is like 2 am omg,, then i see a electric cord on my floor so i go dude wut is that he goes idk i go to bathroom and come out again he i s outside beating the electric cord on my street again 3 am.. omg i m like really then he comes in holding the electric cord like he is choking a human looking at the wall talkng abt getting rid of someone  i was like bruh u need to go this is wierd... ya he is one of the ones i fear when i am high.. hahahahaaaa..  if i think of more i post again


----------



## SDforever420

I know a guy who would get so tweaked out that he would sit outside his house wit a spotlight that could see for a mile and just watch for the people coming to get him. When he got to paranoid of his house he would go outside of town and spotlight the town. Waiting for the people to get him. And here is the funny part. Sometimes he would get so paranoid that the spotlight would start to freak him out. So he would give it to a friend to hang on to. I got some more ill post later


----------



## junglejuice

This thread is one of the best reads on BL

LOL

:D


----------



## SDforever420

I agree.


----------



## stager biscuit

One tome on the 9th day straight of binging hard i had convinced myself that my buddy had a wire implanted in his shoulder so i accused him and said let me prove it he said ok so took a 12 gauge shotgun and pressed the barrell against hi right shoulder and fired (it had a deer slug in the chamber) needless to say his arm blew off and landed on the concrete floor. we were so high we kept dosing up until he al,ost bleed to death thank god a nieghbor called 911. needless to say he will never play golf or baseball again but he still shoots meth. unreal huh?


----------



## PermenantPingerDic

if most users suffer from psychosis when using it what makes you wanna do it again? wont you eventually suffer permanent schizophrenia or something?


----------



## laetoile

hmmm my stories are nowhere as entertaining as most of the ones in this thread. until the last few months of my meth use i was more concerned with longevity rather than intensity of high. i just wanted to stay up as long as possible. but i was at my good friend slash dealer's house one night and went up to the roof. looked across the street and there were swat officers in all the trees pointing ak-47s at me. i don't know how long i sat up there absolutely still, terrified they had seen me and that any movement would cause them to blow my fuckin brains out.
going completely batshit crazy on a girl whom the aforementioned friend said called me a crackhead. she owed me some dope so i called her phone and left a 2-hour voicemail demanding my dope and then screamed at her for calling me a crackhead...ironic
spending hours looking for a black cat running around my house i.e. the shadow kitty
my best friend was twacked on day 6 and called the cops on herself.
i'm sure there are plenty of tales i could tell but i think i blocked them out of my memory

on a different note, and my apologies if this has already been discussed in this thread, but i find it amusing that the general population believes that most of these experiences could occur on *gasp* ONE hit of meth....take one hit and you'll rip your skin off, you'll kill your best bud because you thought he was a zombie or whatever shit. read a post on one of the first few pages that just irked me. i've yet to find a drug that had no horror stories associated with it, you'd think someone on a drug board would realize every drug has its pitfalls  meth can be used responsibly too...
/speed induced rant before i really get going


----------



## laetoile

AlphaCharlieID said:


> Im still new to it, but after a big one last night, and being awake for nearly 42 hours, i keep seing a frog everywhere!



were you looking at a frog for a long time or something?  playing frogger? thinking about a frog? or just random froggy friend?


----------



## FrankieBonez

stager biscuit said:


> One tome on the 9th day straight of binging hard i had convinced myself that my buddy had a wire implanted in his shoulder so i accused him and said let me prove it he said ok so took a 12 gauge shotgun and pressed the barrell against hi right shoulder and fired (it had a deer slug in the chamber) needless to say his arm blew off and landed on the concrete floor. we were so high we kept dosing up until he al,ost bleed to death thank god a nieghbor called 911. needless to say he will never play golf or baseball again but he still shoots meth. unreal huh?



Holy sh*t.... Remind me to never do drugs with you lol.  But seriously, that's crazy.  Most of the time when I read about drugs I get so tempted to try them, but reading these makes me wanna stay away from meth more than anything.


----------



## ugly

This is the best educational read for anyone but particulary the part time meth user like myself available anywhere. I wonder what that chances are of having it printed into a harm reduction pamphlet or I dunno.... 

I won't stop using meth because of what in this thread. But I have this new knowledge that seems to be soaking into my routine. When I am on a binge, I notice that as I dose, I get my preferred amount, stop,  think about it, and put about a third back. I've more careful and decidedly more conservative with my doses.


----------



## thaman420

OK I had to get in on this thread because to be 100% honest meth usually freaks me the fuck out because I dont moderate myself

* I was with my friend at my house(2story) and we had been doing a lot of running around that day so I was kinda freaked out already. Nontheless we decided to shoot 35 units of dope. Almost immediatly after I put my point away I heard cops in the house and in the back yard. I looked out the front blinds and see two white cars that look like cop cars sso I went fucking insane 100% positive cops were in the house and we were goin to prison so for some reason I screamed as loud as I could cops are in the fucking house get out! While yelling this I kicked down my closet door? then kicked down the door to my room?? Ran up stairs kicked down the door to our guest room??????????? ripped the window open kicked the screen out and dove out the second story window and ran for my life for what seemed like miles before hiding in a bush til I thought it was safe to go to my friends house near by. Btw I smashed my phone in the sewer also. Luckily my friend house sat til I came to my senses and returned.

* I too many times have thought people were talking shit or talking about how they were gonna fuck me over in secret code. Like I sensed people trying to say stuff without actually saying it so I wouldnt know. I once was so enraged by this because I was already in an iffy mood because of my speedfreek girl at the time and I tore my shirt off in a hotel room with 5 people in it and challenged anyone who had any real shit to say about me to step up and fight me

* One time I thought my "friend" was trying to lure me away from the hotel room so he could report everythying me and him had done and blame it all on me so that when we returned DEA agents would bust me with my dope and for sellin and hed get off scotch free. Well we left eventually to make a run and when we got back I drew my .45 pistol looked him in the eye and said" IF theres anyone in this room im fuckin mercin them I aint goin down for this shit I made him slide the card so I could quickly get the door open with my pistol drawn. There definitely wasnt anyone in the room and to this day I have never been to jail.

EDIT

* HA i just read the post about the shadow kitty and fell out my chair laughing and was reminded me of the shadow people. I would see shadow people in corners of the room staring at me before tempting me to go find more dope and sometimes while we were out fuckin around I would see shadow people in cars.

OH one more when in the car I ALWAYS rode VERY low in my seat conciously thinking that someone might try to shoot me if they saw me in the car before I noticed them or a cop that was "looking for me" would see me. And I also realized one day that I was just as paranoid riding in the car with the gun as I was without the gun... so i didnt bring it and things felt shady when i went to pick up

And for the record I havent dope since august I like to stick with bud and beer now.

Ok i stopped writing this thread because i became a little paranoid and heard a voice and I felt my anxiety rise( High anxiety and dope dont mix well even though you convince yourself it does when your on it) so I had to smoke a bowl of green then for some reason I got a little dizzy. I had some bad experiences with dope that is why I will never do it again.


----------



## thaman420

thaman420 said:


> OK I had to get in on this thread because to be 100% honest meth usually freaks me the fuck out because I dont moderate myself
> 
> * I was with my friend at my house(2story) and we had been doing a lot of running around that day so I was kinda freaked out already. Nontheless we decided to shoot 35 units of dope. Almost immediatly after I put my point away I heard cops in the house and in the back yard. I looked out the front blinds and see two white cars that look like cop cars sso I went fucking insane 100% positive cops were in the house and we were goin to prison so for some reason I screamed as loud as I could cops are in the fucking house get out! While yelling this I kicked down my closet door? then kicked down the door to my room?? Ran up stairs kicked down the door to our guest room??????????? ripped the window open kicked the screen out and dove out the second story window and ran for my life for what seemed like miles before hiding in a bush til I thought it was safe to go to my friends house near by. Btw I smashed my phone in the sewer also. Luckily my friend house sat til I came to my senses and returned.
> 
> * I too many times have thought people were talking shit or talking about how they were gonna fuck me over in secret code. Like I sensed people trying to say stuff without actually saying it so I wouldnt know. I once was so enraged by this because I was already in an iffy mood because of my speedfreek girl at the time and I tore my shirt off in a hotel room with 5 people in it and challenged anyone who had any real shit to say about me to step up and fight me
> 
> * One time I thought my "friend" was trying to lure me away from the hotel room so he could report everythying me and him had done and blame it all on me so that when we returned DEA agents would bust me with my dope and for sellin and hed get off scotch free. Well we left eventually to make a run and when we got back I drew my .45 pistol looked him in the eye and said" IF theres anyone in this room im fuckin mercin them I aint goin down for this shit I made him slide the card so I could quickly get the door open with my pistol drawn. There definitely wasnt anyone in the room and to this day I have never been to jail.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> * HA i just read the post about the shadow kitty and fell out my chair laughing and was reminded me of the shadow people. I would see shadow people in corners of the room staring at me before tempting me to go find more dope and sometimes while we were out fuckin around I would see shadow people in cars.
> 
> OH one more when in the car I ALWAYS rode VERY low in my seat conciously thinking that someone might try to shoot me if they saw me in the car before I noticed them or a cop that was "looking for me" would see me. And I also realized one day that I was just as paranoid riding in the car with the gun as I was without the gun... so i didnt bring it and things felt shady when i went to pick up
> 
> And for the record I havent dope since august I like to stick with bud and beer now.
> 
> Ok i stopped writing this thread because i became a little paranoid and heard a voice and I felt my anxiety rise( High anxiety and dope dont mix well even though you convince yourself it does when your on it) so I had to smoke a bowl of green then for some reason I got a little dizzy. I had some bad experiences with dope that is why I will never do it again.



* Had to get back in for one more... I used to for days whiped everything I touched with my shirt or the coolin rag to get the prints off and one time after being up a good week this guy was convincing me that this dope because it had a crazy chemical in it which is why it was so good and it could be seen from outerspace and evertime I wiped something with that rag I was leaving a trail. So I got a clean rag and spent 5 hours trying to remember and re-wiping everything I touched with the cooling rag before the feds checked the outer space dope detecters I laugh endlessly at how I used to get so freaked out but still enjoyed it, but have no intention of doing it again. I got prescribed xanax and that helps me quite a bit


----------



## Twinflame

*Meth Psychosis - My partner*

I have been through hell and back with Meth! I believe my partner has meth pshychosis. He has been talking to as he calls them "nephilim" it first started out that he was being investigated by some agency for a list of things! It has now changed to him talking to "nephilim" fallen angels.  He has told me that the voices has told him that I have been gang raped in my house by a few people, that I am a prostitute, and NIA agent etc etc. The stories he he tells me describing in detail of how all these things happened to me is killing me.. Has he lost his mind?? No matter what I say he doesnt believe me at all!  He will sit for days on end, keep me out of sleep and make me listen to these terrible stories. Most of these stories are all about ME I dont understand WHY! It almost seems that he has guilt about things he has done in the past that he is trying to make out I have been doing these things! Can anyone relate to my story????? PLEASE i have searched the NET but nothing like this!


----------



## rickolasnice

^ Sorry for late reply but yeah.. get him to stop taking meth and get some food and sleep.. give him a benzo of antipsychotic if you have one..


----------



## giveitupnj

I too have seen the shadow kitty! She lives in the corner of a hotel room at the Holmdel Motor Inn. What was she doing at your house?


----------



## ravaged_eden

*the only time i ever shot*

I was up for four days and during the comedown I thought I understood my roommate's pitbull puppies arguing with each other like little children. I spoke tiny pitbull. Meth.


----------



## halfoz

ah god... so many... but in one, i became obssessed with bugs being all over me and all over the house. for some reason i decided that diatomaceous earth would solve the problem and kill all the bugs (its ground up shells and stuff, totally safe, but kills crawly things).

so i start spreading the diatomaceous earth (which looks like grainy flour) all around the floor of my kitchen, but in my spun out mind, the bugs we're just ahead of me. when it was all over i had literally every surface in teh house covered with this stuff.

the bed, clothes, all floors, counters, bathroom.... everywhere, i went nuts.

too forever to clean up.

the bugs were definitely one of my worst, most persistent tweaks. god... such hell.


----------



## jaredvillhelm2002

In my experience using Methamphetamine I have no stories which compare in anyway to many I have read nor do I believe I use in sufficient quantity that would cause me to experience a psychosis. My paranoia on the other hand is naturally high even sober, add meth and albeit I'm not hearing cops in the walls or b s like that but I will take the time to tip toe silently during the night to the bathroom over the creaking hardwood floor so slowly that a ten foot trip takes me 15 minutes all in order to keep from waking my roomy.

Shadow people... Mmm the misfirings of photo neurons in your optic nerve stem and associated areas of the brain. Oh I hate seeing them outta the corner of my eye... Sometimes scares the fuckin shit outta me... Haha paranoia I was cursed being born with it and meth amplifies my paranoia like none other.


----------



## Parsethejoint

Lol. Around the 4th or 5th day I took mollies. Even before taking the molly, I was hallucinating. Like in the car with my sister, the whole car ride the background was constantly filled with bats that endlessly flew into the air. I asked her "Sis... There aren't a flock of birds,- like a GIANT flock of birds swarming over there is there?" Her reply was simply,
"Uh... No... There's not."
I just go, "Oh.. Just checking." Hahaha, and after that people, I constantly saw people who walked in our direct path, as if they were trying to have us run them over. The first few times it happened, I nearly had a heart attack, thinking we were about to hit someone.
Time skip, - We get home, I pop, 45 minutes later I pop my eyes out the window, and penguins. Yes. Penguins. The entire parking lot of the store that was located in front of her apartment, perfect view from the front window, was filled entirely with penguins. There was a small thing of stairs, 4-5 stairs that were by the parking lot, that led from the sidewalk, to the stores entry/parking lot area, and on the sidewalk right by the stairs there were a pack of dogs. All I could remember was there was a small, poodle like dog. And then a brown lab, the other two I wouldn't be able to tell, there was a big white one though as well. 30 minutes later, I began seeing the looney tunes. I was rolling balls, and laughing my ass off. That night probably would have been a nightmare, but the molly must have made it quite lively. By seeing the looney tunes, I do truly mean Bugs Bunny, Daffy duck, Taz the Tazmanian devil, all of them. Ended up passing out, because knock on the door made me think that the police were there, so I scuttled into my bed and slept. The molly made me quite tired anyway. WELL THAT'S MY 2 CENTS.


----------



## !!4iV4HF9R34g

After binging on meth, I can hear the referrer directly communicating with me. First it tried to convince me it was a god, but I own my world you can't impinge on my influence. So it was a bitch, until it dropped off, and now it's only on occasion, but I still know.


----------



## ugly

*I love to watch the shadow people*

I am at the end of a five day party and I'm seeing the shadow people now. They just live like we do. They don't ever try to interact with me. I'm seeing hallucinations I can't explain, and I'm particularly interested in the hearing hallucinations I get this far out on a binge.

I'm on one.


----------



## Addyman

My dad said on a night of Meth binging (though the psychosis was due to sleep deprivation, not the meth itself)

Everytime he looked at the computer, two imaginary people would look at him 

I lol'd


----------



## Tranced

PhreeX said:


> Lots of things...
> 
> *) Thinking the house was bugged so we would write nots to each other about illicit activities then we would take the time to say things that would exculpate us in the eyes of the law (ie "so, it's a damn good thing we no longer are involved with methamphetamine manufacture or sales") .. of course logic was GONE - if they put a bug in the house why couldnt they have just, well, seen the methlab and busted us?
> 
> *) Later spending $1400 on a 1200Mhz scanner, modding it to pickup the blocked freq's (cell phones and some other freq's) .. constantly scanning all frequencies waiting to hear our voices ... when we would hit a few of the encrypted frequencies we thought it was us, when we would talk and hear nothing on those freq's we assumed they had some technology that would space out our voices so we couldnt detect it, when the batteries went dead (after leaving it on 24/7 for days) we figgured they had somehow used a tone that would destroy our scanner.. we had the ability to hack it out in 20 minutes using a single chip from RatShack but it took over a day before we simply replaced the batteries..
> 
> *) Constantly thinking we were being followed, once driving nearly 60 miles out of the way to "lose" our tail ..
> *) After my longest period with no sleep (16 days) driving down a bumpy dirt road at 4am, thinking I hit a girl on rollerblades (the road was barely driveable, skating would be out of the question) .. getting out with my gun as I figgured since if she got my tag the police would come and bust us, she would have to die.. I looked for her while the others in the car tried to talk sense into me .. after not being able to find her I figgured she had escaped and was on her way to report me, so expecting to get pulled over I threw an ounce of awesome crystal in the grass.. I went home and slept for like 2 days but didn't live that one down for months!
> 
> *) After first setting up our lab we were way to paranoid - the combo of unlimited, free meth and knowing if we did get caught we would actually go away for years made for some rough nights... we first thought there were agents in the trees around our house, one night  we were all paranoid and when you're with others that will fuel the paranoid flames, well, I don't know how it happened but the idea that we were setup to be raided in the morning came into play.. of course these things are generally not public knowledge, and any sober person would think of this... but not us.. of course being the sane people we are we had to 'confirm' this - again, someone came up with the idea that all these DEA agents from all over the country had come to our town and were staying at the Holiday Inn .. we took a drive by and didnt see any law enforcement type cars - so we assumed they were using siezed cars and identified a bunch we thought were likely targets - some vans for hauling away our stuff, some sports cars for chasing, and a utility van ideal for hauling us away (no windows or anything) .. so we report back to the house tyo report our awaiting doom.. the idea is hatched that the best thing we can do is get away .. we end up going to Orlando (about an hour away from us) and spending a few days in a hotel - but since they would have obviously suspected us to stay at a shitty hotel he went to a $470/night 3-bedroom condo type place ... basically had a huge party spending a few thousand bucks over the course of about 4 nights..
> 
> *) Painting the house at night under floodlights... don't ask!
> 
> *FUN WITH FIREARMS*
> 
> Like all good speedfreaks we invested a fair amount of money in guns.. I personally had two handguns (a 9mm Glock 17 and a small .38 revolver) along with a 20 gauge semi-automatic shotgun, between the 4 people living in the house we had some real stopping power, one of the guys was able to get a fully automatic AR-15 .. anyway, throw in all the IV meth you can pump into your arms and stay awake for a week - wackiness will ensue ..
> 
> *) The most lethal - there are currently 3 people living in our lab, one is away out of state and the other has made a cash run that will take him at least 2 hours.. so it's just me and a friend, well, we here the door open but the "entry phrase" isn't announced.. see, this was our system, when you left to go somewhere you would say some random phrase, when you returned home you had to say the same phrase if all was cool, if there were problems (ie the DEA got you and forced you to go back home to bust your fellow cooks) you would announce some other phrase .. well, the door opens and nothing is said.. to make a long story short - a 20 gauge shot is fired through the bedroom door, luckily it missed the intruder - the girlfriend of the roomate that failed to cancel his plans with her when he had to make the unexpected cash run.. needless to say, after she finished crying she left to never return, they later broke up .. I wonder why?
> 
> *) Somehow we decided that we were being watched by agents, but this was common, the thing is, this time they were around the house, one in the tree outside the front door.. so when making a dash to the car I took several 9mm shots into the tree while my other housemate took a few shots into the bushes .. killed them fuckers!
> 
> Thats about it.. there are lots of other examples of our insanity but those are the most meorable..


 
I fucking love this post.


----------



## pbuilder

LOOOOOOOOOL AT THIS THREAD.

omg I am never doing meth holy f*ck LOOOL.


----------



## PeacePipeChief

This is a recount of my 'trip' due to psychosis during my lowest time on methamphetamines . at the time i was experiencing a golden staph infection on my neck also . 

i had already been up for around 5 or 6 days , with a deadly infection (golden staph) on my neck , i had been incredibly sick at times that i was not on a shitload of methamphetamine plus all kinds of medication . me , 2 prostitutes (friends) 2 close friends and some random rich guy who was one of the prostitutes friends were at a hotel in the city of sydney . i was already experience fairly bad psychosis , when we got about 5 grams of meth . i had a shot of about 3 points , in which i went into the bedroom and started making not much sense of my sentences . then as i was staring at someone during a conversation , many numbers started coming off of their face , also off of any other object i focused on . for some stupid reason i proceeded back into the bathroom and had around 3 more shots , with 2-3 points in each . i then turned to my friend and said something according to him i made no sense from then on , grabbed my back and walked out the door . apparently i went into the center of the city , walked into a ski store , grabbed a pair of ski's and started skiing down the middle of the street . i have no recollection of this . the next thing i can recall , i was in a pub in a random suburb , and couldnt figure out how to get out , nor find any of my friends . next thing the bartender invites me behind the bar to smoke some weed (probably wasnt real) then i was kicked out by the manager for being underage . i then was near a train station in which i thought one of my friends was meant to be picking me up , and i constantly saw her in all kinds of different cars , and run up to random cars stopped at the lights , trying to open their doors and banging on the windows . i then eventually got on the train and got back to my hometown , in which some invited me into their house (probably not real) , i then blacked out some more and came back to in someones back yard , with none of my stuff and he said the police were on the way , we argued for a long time and eventually the police arrived and i was arrested and taking to the police station , they said i was just extremely skitz and took me to the hospital for my infection , in the hospital i saw my friend on a hospital bed , and the nurses said he tried to commit suicide , and i couldve sworn it was my friend (my best friend) so i was devastated . they sent me on my way , and i was in a random place , no idea where . i worked my way to the station and got back to my home town again , in which i ended up in a block of apartments where i thought i was talking to a mate out the front when a local gang member i heard yell out my name (he didnt hate me at the time) but i thought he was coming to stab me , so i ran off and ended up under the building . under the building i thought i was with a friend and saw that gang member shining the light on me but not coming under , in which i thought he was setting me up as i saw lots of other people standing around (all halluicinations) i ended out thinking i was under the building with about 15 friends , doing drugs and shit lol , towards the end of the night i saw meth all over the ground , heaps of shards , and they really looked like shards so i pocketed a shitload . then me and a friend wanted to leave but the gang was still there so we sneakily got away and proceeded down the street , we got to a toilet and started trying to mix up the 'meth' but as i touched equipment and such to use it , it all seemed to dissapear at my touch , i got incredibly frustated , then we left . eventually after alot of hallucination thinking my local gang were trying to get me and alot of other fucked up things , i got to sleep at a friends house and woke up basically back to normal and still in a fucked up state . 
this experience was incredibly dramatising , and this is not the full detailed story . i then went to the hospital and was told i needed emergency surgery , the next day to find out i was a day from death for the infection would face forced my throat to close and i would suffocate .
Altogether I used around 5 points of meth day to get to this state , and around 10-15 points on the day that drove me to insanity . I had previously been using meth every day for about 6 months anywhere from a point to 7 every day . 
apologies this should be in trip reports , but i already submitted it in the wrong area , if mods want it moved please do so .


----------



## Tripman

I love how this thread is full of tl;dr meth posts.


----------



## inept enigma

this thread is awesome. me and my mom..yes, my MOM had been up for like 3 days shooting coke. i go downstairs for some water and see my mom come down the stairs w/ a butcher knife in one hand and a can of pepper spray in the other and saying "i can't believe you'd do this to me." over and over. she was bugeyed and looking all around me but couldn't look me in the eyes. after much discourse i finally got her to say she KNEW i had someone in the house to rob her (we were saying). i stayed away from her cuz she would've stabbed me if i got within reach but after a few hours of trying to calm her down she told me she KNEW someone was under the bed, to come and look. i thought maybe it would calm her down so i bent down to look but the moment i looked under one side, she looked under the other and blasted a shot of pepper sporay right in my fucking face! after airing the house out for 3hrs. i was outside smoking when 3 police cars pull up. i walk inside freaking out and find out my MOM was the one who called them! said there were 2 guys trying to break in the house (this is at like 3am). after checking out our horrid looking condition and a brief look around the outside of the house the officer in charge told my mom "i think ya'll just need to go inside and get some sleep" and left! if they had come inside they would have seen the plethora of syringes, triple beam, spoons, the whole nine yards but they didn't (thank you god).

another occasion, my buddy had been up for atleast a week on ice and though d-tects were following him so he went throuigh my neighborhood and stashed a 1/2 of UNCUT SHARDS in my mailbox. well, after that, he went home and took some ghb and crashed for 3 days. when he woke up he didn't rem. anyting about it. i had the shit in my safe waiting for him to ask for it, but he has never said a word about it til this day. never even missed it (he was pretty bigtime though). so after a few days and no questions bout it, i went on about a week long one myself. 

been up for 3 days bangin' powder. had locked myself in the bathroom and i was sitting on the toilet looking at the lock and it begin to turn on its own! i grabbed it and it felt like someone was turning it hard trying to get in! i started screaming for my roomate to help me (he wasn't even there) at the top of my lungs at about 3am. then i heard glass break and saw the red-dot laser beams on assault rifles start circling the walls of the bathroom. i proceeded to flush about an 8-ball of badass coke down the toilet along w/ the 5 4mg dilaudid i had for the comedown. i screamed bloody murder for my life to be spared for i know almost an hour. then, i screamed "ok, i'm coming out! just don't shoot me!" i finally flung open the door to find the house completely empty w/ the door still locked. talk about hating yourself. most intense hallucinations of my life. i FELT that knob turning!


----------



## tramadol_head1000

About 38 hours ago I tried my first line of methamphetamine and ill never touch the stuff again. Even now I got little sleep and still having psychosis symptoms. Just it stays too long even the high lasts too long for me. For as long as your high you have to go just as long coming down and its just not worth it to me. I have a weird threshold when it comes to stimulants after so long usually 2 doses I don't want anymore and I don't crave anymore i just want to come down and be normal. even with meth


----------



## Ninae

Okay, this is seriously the funniest thing I have ever read here. Having little experience with stimulants myself, and not much of  psychosis. The closest I've come is benzo withdrawal and going 3 days without sleep (close enough).

From what I can gather there are two things going on:

1. You start seeing/hearing things that aren't there. Wanting to talk to someone who aren't there right now? No, problem, you can always have a conversation with them in your head. It's not even much of a stretch to see them laying next to you. 

2. Reality becomes too real and you can't handle actual reality. You become hyper-vigilant (paranoid) and start to consider all the things that could possibly happen, even if the chance is so remote it's practically an impossibility, and you've only heard of it happening once in the 17th Century. You can't handle any kind of stress and even things like light, colours, and sounds become too much as you're such a nervous wreck and any stimulation hits you SO powerfully. 

These two don't combine well. Even one at a time would be too much. But both at once truly make you unfit to look after yourself, never mind walk the streets.

And it's very different than the craziness that comes from psychedelics or dissociatives. With them you lose touch with reality. You're just gone, in another world, like you're dreamng. You need to be unlucky for something bad to happen. With stimulants it's the opposite. You become TOO aware of reality to the point where you can't handle it. 

More aware than the physical organism was ever designed to be. Or, only during extreme crises like war, so that is in a way what you're experiencing. Then that combined with tuning out of reality at the same time doesn't mix very well. You can't handle and are terrfied of reality and at the same time you can't be sure what reality is. Imagine finding yourself in a warfield and dropping some LSD - in a way that's what you're doing to yourself. Driving through the urban streets all tweeked out isn't that different from that.

A truly evil drug that I think was just invented to be used by soldiers during war (to create super-soldiers) but in a much more controlled way. Much more moderately in only small amounts, sleep most nights, and optimum care of health. It's really one of the worst drugs to abuse and for sure the most dangerous (if you care for yourself or anything in your life).


----------



## sonicwhite

Okay when I was 20 in 05......I started to get paranoid about my ex having another relationship.....I was doing almost pure ICE everyday for two month's. I slept but not often.....I had sex with this gal about four months before me and my ex got together. She gave me a std....Well I go to the deprartment of human services and get all cleaned up. It was one that can be cured. So After almost a year of being with my ex I started to get really paranoid because At the department they asked me do I want a blood test for HIV. and I said yes but I never went back for the results. So I start asking my friend. Do you think I gave her HIV? and they said no but i was convinced that I did......So at the beginning of April I just couldn't shake the thought that I killed her. She knew something was wrong but I wouldn't say out of fear I was going to go to prison. Then crap really started to hit the fan. I heard a voice say PILLS. It was a commanding voice. And I thought my roommates where trying to drug me. So my roommate and I agree to go back to the department and see the result's. Well when we got there everybodies conversation seemed like it was aimed at me.





I started to hear Herpes and other STD's from my friends mouth but he said he didn't say anything. I go back there and they do my blood pressure and My heart was beating so fast and hard she was like did you do drug's....and walked out to get somebody. I walked out and went to the car and my roommate had to get some teeth pulled so we went to go do that which was only like a half mile away. And I could hear my ex screaming.....I thought I was in a grand theft auto game and the police where just trying to find a reason to bust me.....I left my friend and walked all around the city regretting that I never gotten the result's. I thought my ex was at every corner and all I wanted to do is see her. After finally walking for 7 hours across the whole city I went to a payphone and I called the cop's. The operator that answered was a K9 officer that I stole like 10 gram's of 98% pure coke from two years prior so that made me even more paranoid. I called the cops and told them I gave a gal HIV. You can imagine there reaction and the leading cop that talked to me I thought he was God in the flesh. I ask if I can be taken to a hospital where I could see my results. 





Well after fearing I was going to die and making a scene and the lobby TV wouldn't stop talking to me. The cop that worked at the hospital called the cop that took me there and I went to jail for a bench warrent. I go to one or the worst jail in the midwest. Then I went thru detox for five days which I lost it by now.I get out and my roommate has this angry look on his face. I thought he was the devil.....So we go to the clubs I worked at and he loads a bowl of weed and I take a hit and the face got even madder. Now he had some E and asked did I want some so I can chill and I took all five when I was supposed to take one and I wanted to die. I thought I was in Dawn of the dead and cannibals and zombies where after me. After making a big scene at a store a block away. Two cops come and one beats the crap out of me and throw's me into his unit and there I go back to jail the same day. They asked me what did I take and how much and I said five so they threw me into a stretcher and I thought for sure I was going to get chopped up and shot me up in both forarm's with some gun that knocked me out. I wake up in detox and then I go home. 





My fear of my ex cheating on me consumed me so I wanted to see her but I was in no shape to see her. But I did anyway despit her telling me not to come over. Hear voice changes into that first cop that arrested me and she grow's a blond beard and I thought I could make things move with my mind and everything and made her look bad in front of the entire neighborhood and I walk and she's walking behind me and then a cop comes andtells me I look high so I go back to jail but in a different county. I get out over night andby this time I had lost it. I invited my ex to come over and I told her I gave her HIV and that I cheated on her and a bunch of other stuff.....She said that she was going home and my friend took her home. After about an hour I thought what my friend really did was strangle her and throw her down a hole. Now the cannibal thing was getting to me bad so I go to this house that I ran to and there where red and blue light's on the house and I thought they where cops and they could help me kill the cannibals. So I break there window with the weed pipe I had in my hands...They call the cop's and I go to jail a fourth time. By this time I thought everybody was going to kill me. I stayed in jail for two months get out and get help. My ex breaks up with me I still hear voices but I'm on med's.....And it was truly a living nightmares.


----------



## synchrojet

"...you have no idea. phychedelics are nothing compared to the sheer reality and terror that is true meth hallucination after day 4-5+ of a hard binge."

Well said.


----------



## mrflowers00

i was so spun i thought the cleaning chemicals on the ground in my bathroom were meth and i shot that shit up


----------



## night roller94

if im really tweaked il see stuff even if i slept the night before but if im tweaked the fuck out and been awake for 2, 3,or 4 days i see animals in the daylight across my yard i see a reoccurring large German Shepard sitting everywhere from across the yard to in the room with me.


----------



## Dunno

Not meth, worse imo, But I swear i never had psychosis it all happened. Lucky i'm still here after a couple? of car accidents trying to catch up to drivers who I thought were a part of it. They kept changing lanes, trying to get away, one i caught up to at lights looked at me paranoid as fuck thinking whats you're problem.

I believe it was a test. An important one though.


----------



## OzzBozz

stager biscuit said:


> One tome on the 9th day straight of binging hard i had convinced myself that my buddy had a wire implanted in his shoulder so i accused him and said let me prove it he said ok so took a 12 gauge shotgun and pressed the barrell against hi right shoulder and fired (it had a deer slug in the chamber) needless to say his arm blew off and landed on the concrete floor. we were so high we kept dosing up until he al,ost bleed to death thank god a nieghbor called 911. needless to say he will never play golf or baseball again but he still shoots meth. unreal huh?



Are you serious?

just another reason i'm glad i don't do meth anymore. Its a seriously pointless drug that makes you believe and do stupid pointless things.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

what the fuck? Damn tweakers.


----------



## TouchN' Stuff Blvd

^That is the most absurd thing.  All I have ever done is stay up late cleaning.


----------



## penpal

Well this is a bathsalt psychosis story but its definitley a worthy mention so im saying it anyway. After the 10th or so ~5 day binge with little rest periods in between I started "realizing" some weird shit. I thought that there were worm-like parasites that could disguise themselves as a strain of hair and pop up & out anywhere in your body. And I could swear they made up a huge chunk of my carpet...a fan was on pointed to the ground and it would make trash on the grown move at a very slow pace, I thought it was the parasites all working as one to move things to the right place so they could fully infect me and take over my brain. I put nearly small type thing in the room including ALL my clothes besides what I was wearing in trash bags and put them outside the house cuz i was ready to dump everything out as part of the process to "disinfect" my room. Thankfully a bud held on to it. I used to frantically wash my hands for HOURS on end trying to be one step ahead of the "parasites". It seemed like with every new binge I didnt less and less days to get to the psychotic point. A binge or is when I actually started seeing shit, before then I was all crazy thoughts and "realizatoins"....but my mind was SERIOUSLY fucking with me this time...At one point I remember googling a bunch of medical illnesses for atleast 12 hours straight, and at some point in there(I cant discribe it very well)but something happened that I thought computer virus files could be tranfered to REAL LIFE viruses...and as I was googling the medical illnesses even on like webMD and similar sites the discription of the desieases I was reading were titled "Parasites.exe" or like "heart falure.exe" ALL the real illnesses had a .exe extension. And I vividly remember reading a article on wiki on CDC that said that some sort of break through happened and a hacker or something figured out how to infect humans with .exe files.   That was my rock bottom. I went to sleep and thankfully when I woke up everything was much better. It took my several years to completely recover from that in terms of getting my brain up back to how it was before it was all said and done. This was probably like 4 years ago and the drug was with MDPV. I know moderation seems like a joke with that drug but i can not stress enough how important that is.  Drugs are bad m''kay?


----------



## camjua

Me and my friend were driving home and it had been a 6 day long binge with maybe 8 hours of sleep through the whole ordeal.

When driving home it looked like it was pouring rain and the trees were blowing like crazy.. on the freeway full carriages drawn by horses were flying out from the sides of the freeway... stop signs were wipping around wiggling like crazy... trees started appearing in the middle of the road then chasing my car or running in front of us with giant black tenticles as legs... I finally pulled over because there were giant bats the size of cars swooping down at the car... and into the windshield... ... finally I got up the courage to call a friend to pick us up. As he was driving when we hit fog it appeared to be pouring rain (It wasn't) and the trees looked like we were in a hurricane (it was not windy at all)... the mountains turned into giant monsters like you would see in a comic... fighting each other... the trees as well started turning into giant black demons and people were sprinting around dancing on the freeway... etc.... when I got home I looked up at the sky and appeared a giant demon with huge wings that looked like Diablo from diablo 3. And turned and started fighting with this mountain next to the part of the sky i was looking at.. it was like real life rampage the video game...

I sat down in front of my house and looked around... and the entire world around me looked like a warzone with monsters, bugs, people and even plants all going crazy. Even cars would turn into giant dogs and start fighting... i eventually could even hear the monsters ... I went into the house and laid down with the lights on (as lights seem to reduce the hallucinations) but then I could hear voices and music etc.  I would lay down for a second.. close my eyes and immediately lose touch with reality and return to random childhood or even a few times adult hood memories and it felt like I was doing it again.. then I'd get a jabbing feeling somewhere and I'd wake up startled.. My friend said I'd close my eyes... fall asleep for like 2 seconds then jump out of sleep... then repeat.. over and over..

Moral of the story. Don't abuse meth and lose your mind. God knows how much damage I did to my fucking brain for it to have caused such insane hallucinations. My buddy abuses shit about as much as I do and he was tripping balls too but not as intense as me.. even at one point the entire street and houses would shift to the left really quick and when in my room the entire room started feeling like it was on the back of a truck driving around windy roads.. I literally even fell trying to stand up because I kept losing my balance.


----------



## sonicwhite

The whipping trees would of been a cool visual but I know how scary meth psychosis is. I also had the childhood memory type thing going on too.


----------



## strity1994

mrflowers00 said:


> i was so spun i thought the cleaning chemicals on the ground in my bathroom were meth and i shot that shit up


I shot up dog food thinking it was a heroin pebble. I put the crushed dog food on a spoon and water. Fucking thing took forever to melt and I ended up burning my finger from over using my bic lighter. Man I was fucked up


----------



## subutex_junkie

A good friend of mine we'll call Kevin somehow stole an ounce of meth, he'd been up smoking for days when a friend of ours, Joe goes to his house to buy some dope from him. I've since had both of them explain the story as to get all the details I could and here's what I've managed to piece together:
Joe was getting dope and when he showed up, Kevin was tweaking out, he was convinced that people were in his walls. He was paranoid, thinking it was the person he'd robbed. Joe hang out for a while and Kevin starting getting closer and closer to full blown psychosis. A bit of time went by and Kevin started talking about some black guy he got dope from living in the vents, he said he had been putting money through the cracks and the guy would slide a few stamp bags of dope to him throughout the day. Joe kept trying to explain how impossible that would be and after a bit of time going back and forth, Kevin apparently just put his head down saying "I'm just really fucking confused man, I don't know what's going on anymore, just leave me alone..." 
Kevin had already had several head injuries and I think meth probably just made any problems he's had like short term memory loss even worse. He still doesn't like talking about it and hates when anyone asks if his vent still has any dope it can sell lol! This is no where near some of these stories involving guns and shit, wow, they're fucking insane but I figured this would still be a funny story to share.


----------



## Hangover

camjua said:


> Me and my friend were driving home and it had been a 6 day long binge with maybe 8 hours of sleep through the whole ordeal.
> 
> When driving home it looked like it was pouring rain and the trees were blowing like crazy.. on the freeway full carriages drawn by horses were flying out from the sides of the freeway... stop signs were wipping around wiggling like crazy... trees started appearing in the middle of the road then chasing my car or running in front of us with giant black tenticles as legs... I finally pulled over because there were giant bats the size of cars swooping down at the car... and into the windshield... ... finally I got up the courage to call a friend to pick us up. As he was driving when we hit fog it appeared to be pouring rain (It wasn't) and the trees looked like we were in a hurricane (it was not windy at all)... the mountains turned into giant monsters like you would see in a comic... fighting each other... the trees as well started turning into giant black demons and people were sprinting around dancing on the freeway... etc.... when I got home I looked up at the sky and appeared a giant demon with huge wings that looked like Diablo from diablo 3. And turned and started fighting with this mountain next to the part of the sky i was looking at.. it was like real life rampage the video game...
> 
> I sat down in front of my house and looked around... and the entire world around me looked like a warzone with monsters, bugs, people and even plants all going crazy. Even cars would turn into giant dogs and start fighting... i eventually could even hear the monsters ... I went into the house and laid down with the lights on (as lights seem to reduce the hallucinations) but then I could hear voices and music etc.  I would lay down for a second.. close my eyes and immediately lose touch with reality and return to random childhood or even a few times adult hood memories and it felt like I was doing it again.. then I'd get a jabbing feeling somewhere and I'd wake up startled.. My friend said I'd close my eyes... fall asleep for like 2 seconds then jump out of sleep... then repeat.. over and over..
> 
> Moral of the story. Don't abuse meth and lose your mind. God knows how much damage I did to my fucking brain for it to have caused such insane hallucinations. My buddy abuses shit about as much as I do and he was tripping balls too but not as intense as me.. even at one point the entire street and houses would shift to the left really quick and when in my room the entire room started feeling like it was on the back of a truck driving around windy roads.. I literally even fell trying to stand up because I kept losing my balance.





The exact same thing happened to me a year ago, was like day 4 of a binge, I never had psychosis before so this was a first time,

I was on the computer, and all of a sudden, my mouse mat seemed to have a furry texture, and I was staring at it for ages, it started waving and moving the fabrics on the mouse mat, I legit was scared to put my hands near it, I literally believed there were small parasites on my mouse mat moving, I literally tried reaserching if my specific mouse mat was prone to parasites and if anyone had ever had this parasite infestation problem, didn't even think that i'd been up for 4+ days with little food and water


----------



## RestoredByzantineEmpire

I'm a regular meth user, my relatively young posts can be found here and about, and have had scarier episodes of SP than thisn oqZAne I'm about to mention, one involving a police helicopter and DEA agents armed with AR15s and yea it was horrible needless and terrifying. Though last night around 4am on day 4 of a binge I was just staring into my moonlit backyard. Then I noticed a pyramid like stack of boards being slowly scooted toward another yard by a shadowy squatting figure who would stop pushing it away and trying to hide behind it.. I think "ok some jack ass is stealing wood", so I yelled out his name and said he could just have the shit and he should have asked. The boards freeze, stay still for a minute then starts dragging them back LO! Around then I realised I was destroyed and after some liquor, went to sleep.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

ALL FOOD IS POISON! ALWAYS INDUCE VOMITING IF A SINGLE BITE IS EVER EATEN!

Also I had this Super Mario things going on where every 10-20 feet there were gold coins* and pills on the side of the path I was walking on. They always vanished literally the nanosecond before my fingers touched them but for some reason that never deterred me and I still was convinced they were real every time. I would wonder the streets of my city 12-18 hours a day trying to pick them up while talking incoherently to strangers (a la Sara Goldfarb when she's telling randoms on the train "I'm gonna be in television!"). I eventually got sectioned when I was asking everybody how cute they thought my baby was (the baby was a delusion/hallucination) and someone called the police/ambulance.

*GBP is the currency here and a couple of our coins _are_ gold.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I flew out to see my ex in California in early 2019. On night number ONE, she started seeing the SWAT team in our back yard and was peeping out all windows convinced they were there. She was squeezing my hand and saying "hello" to an empty back yard for the entire night. Every single time she got high this would repeat. After a couple days which i thought would sober us up, i helped her with a shot. She started freaking out thinking her body was swelling up. It was a horrible vacation except for when i had her eat my ass. I think she slipped in a finger, too.

She may have developed schizophrenia because honestly she barely even did much meth. I was doing more than her and didn't bug out once, probably because i'm on a mood stabilizer and antipsychotic.


----------



## schizopath

I was in a video game and I saw koopas out of my eye


----------



## Isnortice91

I once was on a 5 day binge and started hearing a demonic voice call my name . Also I once had a hullicination of my uncle and aunt opening my living room door and walking in the house to take funiture . Trippy thing was a month later my uncle came to the house to pick up funiture so I basically had a vision of the future happen to me. 
I also once mixed meth with Adivan and popped a Restoril and started seeing the image of a demonic face of a girl that had scars everywhere and she would appear the second I close my eyes I would see her clear as day it was like my imagination was working at 100% but I had no control over the visions that popped in my head when I would close my eyes. I also seen green glowing small people the size of my thumb nail and they were dressed in 1800's clothing and I would flick them with my finger and their bodies would chop in half after I flicked them LoL.
It was as if my imagination had came to life but then again I had no control over what appeared out of the blue one minute I was seeing Shadow people the next minute I seen Peewee Herman dancing in my room . All of this occurred after 5 days of no sleep.
I also had a visual hullicination of Vladimir Lenin walking around my hallway. It was super creepy. I also started hearing Darth Vaders voice talk to me telling me to come to the dark side. This was very trippy because this was the third time I had binged and heard darth vaders voice talk to me .
I also had a paranoid feeling like there was a evil demonic dwarf that was hiding in my back yard and somehow I would see hullicinations of this dwarf creature running around my couch in the living room trying to look for a place to hide at.
I seen Roman soldiers from 800 a.d. climb over my wall in the backyard and they were covered in blood. That was pretty trippy.
I also had seen a hullicination of a drone flying low over my house .
Then the scary part happens when you finally start to fall asleep , you experience voices up the ass and when you close you're eyes at this point you're imagination becomes super realistic when you close you're eyes you see visuals clear as day.
I was about to knock out on my bed and I had my eyes closed and out of no where I started seeing images of that girl from the exorcist movie walking upside down the hall way. Then I started having visions in my head of me in third person getting my face bit by a pit bull . Then I started hearing a evil voice talk to me sayong "you like that shit , don't you" followed by a girls scream.
Then I finally knocked out but I had a realistic dream that I was floating through my house and I felt like it was a outer body experience I was like a floating blob and would float towards the laundry room and dive into the pile of cloths then I had got a scary feeling that I shrinking or something followed by a feeling that I was falling then I woke up it was around 3:30 a.m. and I heard a weird noise coming from the living room. I had walked into the living room to check it out and there was the TV turned on by its self. This was the second time the TV had turned on by its self. Very scary.
I then popped another Restoril pill 15mg .
Then laid down on my bed and I swear I started to feel something lay down on the bed next to me, I even heard the bed squeak as if someone was getting on the bed. I looked a spot on the bed and started to see a imprint on the bed as if a invisible person was laying down next to me. I then finally fell asleep and woke up the next morning light headed .
The day after I heard one more voice call my name from the distance while I was crossing the street.


----------



## RestoredByzantineEmpire

RestoredByzantineEmpire said:


> I'm a regular meth user, my relatively young posts can be found here and about, and have had scarier episodes of SP than thisn oqZAne I'm about to mention, one involving a police helicopter and DEA agents armed with AR15s and yea it was horrible needless and terrifying. Though last night around 4am on day 4 of a binge I was just staring into my moonlit backyard. Then I noticed a pyramid like stack of boards being slowly scooted toward another yard by a shadowy squatting figure who would stop pushing it away and trying to hide behind it.. I think "ok some jack ass is stealing wood", so I yelled out his name and said he could just have the shit and he should have asked. The boards freeze, stay still for a minute then starts dragging them back LO! Around then I realised I was destroyed and after some liquor, went to sleep.


A barely coherent contemporary record of thoughts going through my likely sleep deprived, drunken and amped up head on 6 January 2020. I enjoy finding blackout Easter eggs that I have no recollection of posting. The less readable the better.


----------



## Meth_headAussieIV

I was on a 5 going on 6 day bender  I was seeing shadow people and thought I could hear the voices of random people talking about me. I also was convinced everyone I knew was reading my thoughts. I walked around my house a fair few times non stop because shadows and lights were following me and I could see flashes in the corner of my eyes so I thought lol.  Multiple times I ran outside because of the shadows and lights. then I Thought ufos were hovering over me. Shit got crazy haha.
I Also thought people were hiding in the trees in my backyard I went out there at like 3 in the morning with a sword trying to get them out of the trees, That’s what I thought I was doing at the time lol.


----------



## ememc41

Back in 2016, when I briefly lived in woodland hills, LA county, I smoked meth
my ex dropped the meth pipe and it shattered. we had a cat, so I freaked out
I spent 5 hours crawling on the floor thinking glass shard were all over the floor
the meth wore off, and I realized it was the carpet fibers reflecting the light
the pipe was dropped in the bathroom. so it wouldn't have been all over the carpet anyway
oh, meth. helluva drug.


----------



## tracedwards313

In my second most intense psychosis I had these blister/pimples that would appear all over my arms and legs and I could swish them and pus would shoot.out onto the floor/table whatever surface. Then the pus would turn on these very tiny white men and they wpuld work together and build the most amazingly intregit structures that were 3D. The more pus I squeezed out the more men there were and faster they could build. I watched for hours as they literally built and entire 3D futuristic city, with entire road systems, high rise buildings, skyscrapers, neighbprhoods,  parks, everthing was so fucking realistic it was amazing.

It was actually very beautiful and to this day Ill never understand how my brain could create such amazing hallucinations because I could never in a million years be that creative in my sober mind. 

I honestly dont understand where that shit shit comes from when you hallucinate things you could have never imagined on your own, even if you tried it would never come come close in comparison. 

If I could somehow harness what I washallucinating and make art that looked like what I saw I would legitimately be a famous artist. Like, no doubt people would think I was some sort of genius artist. Too bad I'm not capable of doing so....not even close.


----------



## Specified

There's cameras on my roof..this isn't psychosis


----------



## schizopath

Specified said:


> There's cameras on my roof..this isn't psychosis


You need to become one with the psychosis. You think its easy being Jesus? iirc Jesus invented the needle.


----------



## Specified

schizopath said:


> You need to become one with the psychosis. You think its easy being Jesus? iirc Jesus invented the needle.


I am Jesus.....On meth.....Not no more though.......Dunno,,,,,,Should I keep the bag in the bin......we'll see


----------



## Specified

Can I keep it in the bin? or can I finish it off? Then start over again.


----------



## acklac7

I've had a few wild Psychosis moments as of late, I filmed them. I might upload them here in a bit, some wild stuff...


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

acklac7 said:


> I've had a few wild Psychosis moments as of late, I filmed them. I might upload them here in a bit, some wild stuff...


What has been happening?


----------



## LucidSDreamr

I'll keep it short. Only my second and last time ever doing meth. Was IVing it and thought there were cops and dogs busting my door down. Flushed $500 worth of heroin and some psychedelics.  Nobody was in my house.  Never did it again. Worst hangover/comedown. I've ever had from any drug hands down.


----------



## IsntLifeJuicey

TouchN' Stuff Blvd said:


> ^That is the most absurd thing.  All I have ever done is stay up late cleaning.


Don't even know if ur still up here but thats me... clean the room, clean all the rooms, clean the yard, clean the car.. me n my best friend are like that lol


----------



## LogicTwisted

Fun Fact of the day. Gecko shit tastes nothing like crystal - but can look identical on day 6. Also burns like shit. Will tile the place tomorrow. Clean fresh start - no more carpets - nothing can hide then. Also the no, maybe and yes piles can have their own tile. Shit won't mix causing me to start again.

sigh...tiles are so expensive.

Actually the kitchen has tiles - will just go sit there....

Anywho - better leave before the owners get back....

P.S. Some harm reduction : Always wear knee pads. Meth can cause severe carpet burns. Either that or get tiles...... or don't run out of Meth.

For those interested - I find that the female Gecko shit melts better with a very pretty crackback ....but it's still shit though...so..


----------



## Pickledlemons

One time I was so deep in amphetamine psychosis I went into a walk in clinic and told the doctor that my dick was falling off ( and I really believed it was). A lot of wild shit happened that weekend... thought doorknobs were part of a government plot to spy on me, thought cars were talking to me, saw a giant phoenix flying through the sky, saw tiny little transparent men swordfighting on the ground.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Pickledlemons said:


> One time I was so deep in amphetamine psychosis I went into a walk in clinic and told the doctor that my dick was falling ( and I really believed it was). A lot of wild shit happened that weekend... thought doorknobs were part of a government plot to spy on me, thought cars were talking to me, saw a giant phoenix flying through the sky, saw tiny little transparent men swordfighting on the ground.


What did the doctor tell you? Did he or she laugh? Or had they heard it all before?

The very last time I ever took Dexedrine I took 15mg, read an entire 800 page textbook for a history exam in University in an entire day, studied for the exam, drove to a nearby town with a friend, bought a sports drink with vitamins while drinking lots of water, I drove my friend home, went back and got a headache and sort of felt dizzy despite forcing myself to eat food, went to sleep, saw a rainbow dragon in sort of a half awake/asleep/dreaming state, and got up and read until the Dexedrine wore off.  I probably drank some green tea and then went back to sleep.  This was not psychosis at all.


----------



## Pickledlemons

15mg aint that much dex. this is when I was 15 and I did a lot of meth ( this was one of my first times) but I had wanted to acquire meth for some times. then I swallowed a handful of ativan and thats when the show really began Cant go into much detail now but when I was sitting with the doctor I couldnt even focus on him I was too focused on the avalance behind im... anyway in essence he said get the fuck out of here and stop doing drugs lol. not one of my proudest moments.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I’ve never had a full blown psychosis (at least not from meth) but I did notice that towards the end of my long binge, when tolerance is through the roof and I can barely feel high, I still sometimes hear what seems like really faint radio signals. A few times I’ve had to get out of bed and go check all the speakers in the my apartment to make sure nothing was actually playing. It never was, until I got back into bed and tried to sleep again.  

I was lucid enough to know it was a mind trick the meth was playing. But I can definitely understand why people start taking equipment apart to find out where the noise is coming from.


----------



## Pickledlemons

You're lucky mango, when I was younger meth made me chase squirrels all weekend long!! What a shitty drug in all honesty. kinda funny to look back on all the shit that happened but at the time not enjoyable at all...


----------



## IsntLifeJuicey

Only with adderall, but my body is weird.. Done experimenting a long time ago. Never had hallucinations on shrooms or X etc.. 1st time i through jelly beans in the back yard to the circus ppl. Don't remember so much of that, but I did scare my friend shitless lol.. 2nd time I can't remember what I saw but I was lucid enough to lift my phone n see that I was having hallucinations.. it's been YEARS since I've done meth n when I did I could have n would have cleaned the planet


----------



## GCNate

My drug was Addies, but same difference.   My biggest paranoia was all the Wifi connections in my neighborhood and the fact that one of my asshole neighbors named his connection FBI-Mobile.  I spent many nights combing the streets and peering in parked vans to find the Feds in stake out to bust me


----------



## noddedallwayup

Only one that i can remember without on of the sober homies to recount,

really wild tweaked out buddy of mine that was always on bullshit pulls up at my crib & dude been awake easily 12-13
(at this time I’m like 17, so family home all that) not a good look for me off the jump

whole time he acting weird inside & as we’re walking out my front door with family in the next room he pretty much yells “yo look at this fcking pole I snagged!!” loud asf, grandma sitting in the room hearing every bit of it

i still went with him on some play it off like pole a new word for some other shit, we end up tweaking for like 2days but he had BEEN UP, I was fresh in on it.

had me pull up to sell one of the biggest plugs in my part of my area‘s son, in the middle of a major highway (but pretty dead atm) at like 3-4a.m. to bust rounds out my car for a fat sack

needless to say, hung out like twice more before he ended up getting hit & only ever saw him once more in county jail like a year later


----------



## All the tacos

Fortunately I never had any psychosis from meth. Id just do masive shots and masterbate for 2 or 3 days.  Sometimes my dick would actually get hard. So i dont even know if i was actually masterbating or jjst flopping it around endlessly.


----------



## Uncle Lep'rcon

Just the standard seeing people in windows that aren't really there late at night type hallucination or optical illusion visual delusion very creepy one time I was with two friends tweaking in the middle of the night and we all saw the same figure that wasn't there dude


----------



## Nematode711

I was fully cooked with meth psychosis in the end
More to do with sleep deprivation and inability to put the pipe down.

It began with rats / mice in the house with the first episodes.
And progressed to shadow people /  dark figures
Then from there I began to gain crazy concepts and ideas ..

Such as thinking people were living in the loft... people were reflecting laser beams in my eyes to blind me...I was being gang stalked...

The usual kind of stuff

It got very bad and I had to eventually stop using meth as everytime I did use it I seemed to only get bad effects!

One thing I do know. The brain does repair again over time with the right lifestyle.
It just takes years.
It's been 3 for me but delusions are a thing of the past for me thankfully.

P.s .. I have crazy stories of my times in psychosis but I won't rant on


----------



## Bishillkillyou

Methanfelony said:


> I have to laugh at this, as I've always wondered what causes some people to freak out while others are fine on the exact same amounts, but...
> 
> Anyway, some of my friends have never experienced problems. Others, however...
> 
> One friend thinks that someone keeps running up to his mixer and turning the knobs to fuck up his mixing (he's completely lost the ability to mix with any competence). Also, this girl "Betty", the love of his life, is always with him, talking to him, etc... No one has ever seen Betty, and especially not when we're with him and he's talking to thin air... Recently, he smashed his car into a parked car when he turned around to talk to her. I hate to say it, but he's basically gone insane, so we're trying really hard to get him to therapy or something (I'm not in the area right now, as I'm at college, so there's not much I can do).
> 
> One of my really good friends starts to think that everyone else is speaking in a "secret code" and that we're all talking shit on him. He, however, realizes that this happens only when tweaking, and thus he's trying to get over it. Personally, I think it's because he is intensely private and always conceals his true feelings, so he just starts thinking too much on meth and, well, you know...
> 
> Lastly, one of my best friends doesn't understand moderation, so he tends to get way more fucked up and for days at a time. Typically, at the tail end of a multiple day binge, he'll spend hours upon hours staring out the window, looking for cops. If we manage to trap him in a room w/out windows, he'll either "hear things" or resort to burning through multiple lighters trying to clean the pipe. One time, after being up more than a week, he and another buddy of mine stole a shotgun and a pistol from the guy's uncle. Evidently they thought they were in GTA or something. All that I can say is that I'm glad I wasn't there.
> It seems to me that if I keep myself from more than one sleepless night, things pretty much tend to be just fine.


This is fucking awesome  and reminds me of my mainlining coke days


----------



## HOLYFunkinWOW

I have a few, 'enjoyable / comical' psychosis stories from the start of my habit. But believing funny shit, like the whole city I was in was all accepting of meth and was a cartoon once you've you've 'accepted' into it. Or my perception of this camper I was laying in was floating down a river and every bump felt like a pleasant tingly sensation. Yeah, some meth heads like to play fun with this, especially if you're gullible like I was. Here's some of the darkest shit that.. just unexplainable what it can do. My brain is still deciding if it'll be one of the "he was never the same again" meth users. even months sober before I relapsed yesterday (to focus on mundane no lifing Runescape, which supplies my drugs, and not what I'm about about say.) 2nd night rn.. knowing if I push too the 3rd.. Yeah. Meth really can fuck you over. I cant solve it. 


I believed a bunch of people I know, from ex girlfriends too best friends.. even my parents, were trying too push me too kill myself. For months I 24 7 heard their voices laughing at the junkie I had become. I heard these people laughing and mocking about everything from me being raped too laughing at me while I'm literally praying and bawling that I hated meth. In an attempt to beg these voices that I'd quit if they'd 'allow' me to attempt cold turkey and getting a job, being normal. I quit cold turkey btw. The replies would be that the entire world hates me and wants me to die. I still can't go into public, again months sober, bc of how real this was for a year and a half. I just want to get a haircut... If I could, just a haircut.. I'd be happier than a hot rail. Swear to God. 

Before that, I would heard my parents being tortured and raped by my brother and the dude I was 'dating' cause it was that or be homeless. Imagine.. hearing your mother say while crying "they threw rocks at me." The realistic emotion behind her words.. I was sexually assaulted, a few times which is why I made sure to use too always be awake and alert. Meth took me to a house where if you do your occasional 1/2 day crash, you could be standing in a grocery store and out of nowhere..  sperm ejects from your butt. Yeah. In no way is that to sound a joke in any way. Waking up too someone ya know uh.. You get it. 

Don't forget, your a meth head. If you're tweaking, especially too people who luckily haven't experienced meth, no matter what you are bawling too your parents trying to avoid a full explanation of what's going on, you can't leave thus situation unless you go to rehab. Or can go any length of time without any 'out there' pleas for someone to believe you. 

My situation, I was working at a car wash with a 'roomate' that was stealing my paychecks by switching out MY routing and whatever form for direct deposits, too his cash app. I call my boss like.. where's my money why haven't I been paid?! Until they ignored me. "If i was stealing your money, I'd do it right in front of you." I got so mad and wanted too make a statement as too how bothered I was always waiting for a paycheck to be able to leave that hell.. I took a razor blade to my wrist twice in front of this dude. He proceeded to bitch that he'd had to to buy gauze and an ace bandage. I honestly didn't think it'd open my arm as much as it did but. Yay meth. 

If you have real trauma, or even strong enough fears, meth can fucking amplify in its own ugly evil way. 

Another incident that won't leave my mind is this dude holding this mirror that had a guy with a magnifying glass, with the words "some or us look closer than others." He told me to hold it against the wall, and I remember thinking I seen my mom. There's no way to explain the state and condition the look on her face was.. Her eyes looked as if she had already begged for death. The first and only time I experienced anything that without words or explanation, said the ugliest, saddest.. 

Wanna know how I got out of that situation? The police officers who would commonly have to come out to my 'episodes' that refused to arrest even me, (they believed I genuinely had a mental condition.) There was one officer who had shown up too a welfare  check my mother called in, seen me before ever meeting this person or absuing meth to the extent I did. He wouldn't ever arrest me. I tried so many times. I vandalized the where I worked (my 'boss' I knew would try to press charges.) I walked into this gas station place called Casey's, went behind the deli counter destroying everything screaming I wasn't going to stop and fuck everybody YadaYada, kicked in every door in an apartment building.. etc. 

We were staying in a camper cause this person wasn't allowed around their mom who we stayed with over am incident where he hit her with a 2x4.. 
When he'd go anywhere, he'd put a padlock on the camper door so I couldn't leave. I was maybe 100lbs so after an incident where for the millionth time I'm reacting too non stop psychosis, hatred for this person, him egging it on.. he threw a fire extinguisher at me so i threw it back and was in one of my "I'm going to do whatever my brain wants cause ignoring it was just not possible" (usually when id try to get arrested or purposely break or trash anything around me. Freak out. I had a hatred for phones and electronics cause I had been told there's a website all about trying to grt me to kill myself, and believing the usual meth user camera paranoia with the extra suicide goal attached with it..) But he went to get cigarettes and I tried kicking the lock off the hinge, then managed too pop the windows out and climb out. I went to the police station, said "I cant do this anymore." And they bought me a bus ticket home. 

With a cop calling my mom saying "yeah now would be a good time to take him from the situation he's in" or whatever, she sort of couldn't say no. This officer made the DMV give me a paper copy of an ID after they had already closed, by the way without any hassle on not having any required shit to get the ID. Paid for a taxi to take me to a bus station, bought the ticket and I was finally away. Not that the psychological effects or addiction was staying there.. 

I never once 'snitched' on this dude. I never, still now, haven't fully described or even deciphered what was real and what wasn't on some things experienced there. 

Wanna know why and how people "never are the same again?"

It doesn't matter what is real and what was hillicinated or just in your mind.. You can't undo the reactions, guilt, confusion, shame... Reactions too 'hell' for lack of an adjective to describe what I'm trying to say. You lived it, real or not. Your body and your mind has had to deal with situations meth abuse can lead you into or make you believe.

I'll never truly know.. Nobody will admit if they sexually assaulted or mentally tortured someone. 

As well as the ones I mentioned above, I believed I was kidnapped and guinely remember having to heal for a week in bed from it. I remember having meth injected all over my body because I threw a fit I couldn't hit and dude could easily and kept describing how he felt and I wanted that feeling. (IV meth BURNS if you miss a vein. You know that's what is burning your skin.) 
Honestly, did I imagine that? Doesn't matter. I cant tell anybody, even in a safe therapy type setting to heal cause my brain will not, it cannot discuss in any way these situations. It's trained itself not too or I face consequences. Usually 3-7 day psych ward stays. 

Stay the fuck away from meth. I 'loved' this drug. I accepted in my first few months of using that I wouldn't mind if it killed me. I'm high rn.. Justifying my use because I dream about this shit and relive things that spark my brain to seek comfort or 'feel good.' Guess what it wants, and at the same time is screaming no no no. Can't describe it. 

To be blunt.. I get scared or exhausted from my sober brain trying to conceal this shit. Plus the damage from meth ontop of it.. Clinging too "I'm 18 months my brain can recover and go back to normal." 

When I decide I no longer care about anything besides escaping dreaming or my head having constant intrusive thoughts that sabotage myself. 
Again, having to act externally fine so I'm not subject for a psych ward or a 'consequence'. This is usually where thoughts of suicide become calming bc death = no mind no brain no this.

Im scared to die, I have a problem with risking going to hell. Plus, since my delusions were my friends egging me to do this, contimating or weighing suicide as an option or out can bring on some of the psychological shit if I can't go thru with it. 

I give in, same time scared asf and disappointed and angry I know I'm going to use so for 1/2 days I can zone out on mundane shit. Usually making beats or playing runescape. 

And that's where I am right now. 2nd night tonight, it's morning so I know I'll just stay up. But if tonight, I'm still up. Yeah, psychosis.

I feel like I'm fighting my hardest to avoid accepting ill 'never being the same again,' and hoping I can keep it internalized for my lifetime and I can act like the me who I was before this. 

Like I said.. I know some of the delusions are just that. I know I did experienced some negative shit, but don't know, see what I mean...? If I wouldn't have ever decided to do meth, NONE of this would be my life.


----------



## FreakOffTheLeash

$n0w said:


> Shadow people are spawns of the devil.... or wait, I mean sleep deprivation


I haven't met many people are aware of this but the Shadow people you start to see at around day three or four is actually you seeing your brow line peripherally from your eyes being sunk in on account of dehydration. keep yourself hydrated and it's not much of a worry


----------



## FreakOffTheLeash

Moral Decay said:


> You should be careful because my sentiments almost identically mirrored yours immediately before I was using meth daily for over 2 years.


it started the same way for me as well. I didn't really like it at all the first couple times I did it, and then before I knew it, almost 3 years of excessive and almost daily meth use had came and then gone, along with the love of my life, my children and my self respect.


----------



## FreakOffTheLeash

thaman420 said:


> "_outer space dope detectors" _


that has got to be one of the funniest things I've ever read


----------



## VeritasBluelight

Whatever it is I like to see life as GOD talking to others who think they are gods, that they are not gods at all and it's all about having as many single child families as possible.


----------



## Dr_Evil

FreakOffTheLeash said:


> I haven't met many people are aware of this but the Shadow people you start to see at around day three or four is actually you seeing your brow line peripherally from your eyes being sunk in on account of dehydration. keep yourself hydrated and it's not much of a worry


Do you know what … I’m actually going to buy into that reason! I am terrible for dehydration. If it wasn’t for the fact I have regular, long breaks from taking it, I’d be dust by now


----------



## VeritasBluelight

Binx said:


> Thats what happens to me, it's no way near as fun-filled as incidents involving guns. No one can talk to me because anything they say gets reinterpreted in my head and I don't hear what they're really saying.
> [ 08 May 2002: Message edited by: Binx ]





kpunk2017 said:


> my parents are great, I think my dude would be more concerned thsn angry if he knew, I have diagnosed depression and feel anxious all the time, this past month has been rough, made a lot of mistakes, couldn't enjoy a lot of things.




I have that alot too in many forms. Nothing fun to be honest, not fun at all, not even interesting. Getting out of it without any medicine is fking impossible. It's like sounds are getting to my brain differently than before. I don't recommend abusing meth or meth-like substances. I don't know if the stories are worth it.


----------



## Kpingod

Ok I got a funny one but I’ll try to keep it short. So I was still a noob to meth, maybe like 19yrs old. My dealer ‘super Dave’ drove my brother, this chick and myself out to my cousins. On the way we got lost and accidentally drove to San Quentin(iirc) and had to ask the guard at the gate for directions. We finally make it to my cousins after like 9hrs, should’ve been like a 2 hour drive.

We get there and she has like a 1/4oz of shards, I was in heaven I thought. So we smoke, everything is going fine, everyone else goes to bed but I’m so tweaked I stay up all night doing card tricks. In the morning Dave has to go out to deal with something. I spend hours playing ‘window Nintendo’, ya know looking out the blinds. Eventually Dave calls my cellphone and he’s crying and asks if anyones at the house. Well I’m there alone and I get suuuper paranoid, thinking he’s been taken hostage and people are gonna come rob the house so I hang up on him.

I grab a huge knife and keep playing window Nintendo for a while. My brother finally comes back and is like ‘Dave crashed his car nodding out on the freeway’ and I’m like ‘bullish!t’. So I stick a small knife in my sock ready to kill him if I have to.

Hours later he and a friend of his get to the house, I still have the knife ready cause I’d never met his friend and I was super paranoid. Now best part, we’d left a box of wine in the car and he brought it and his meth back; he did some genius sh!t and hid it on the side of the road after wrecking. Everything turned out fine and we all smoked and had some wine lmao.


----------

